# (spoilers) Julep January 2014



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

This year has certainly flown by in another 12 days we get to pick our maven boxes for January 2014. What is every one looking forward to?


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This year has certainly flown by in another 12 days we get to pick our maven boxes for January 2014. What is every one looking forward to?
I feel like I just signed up for Julep yesterday but that was back in August. 

I'm not good at keeping my polish seasonal/on-trend, so as far as what I feel like in January, I don't know. But I do know I want more blues! And maybe purples. I have WAY too many pinks/reds and plenty of glitters... but my blue spectrum is falling short!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like I just signed up for Julep yesterday but that was back in August. 

I'm not good at keeping my polish seasonal/on-trend, so as far as what I feel like in January, I don't know. But I do know I want more blues! And maybe purples. I have WAY too many pinks/reds and plenty of glitters... but my blue spectrum is falling short!
I love the color blue and have a lot of blue nail polish.  But I will always get more!  I just need new &amp; different colors, I feel like I'm at the point where I get a new color only to find that I already have one very similar.  

I also feel like I don't need any pink/red and have enough glitters right now.  

Julep, bring in the new year with some new &amp; exciting textures and colors.

ETA:  I also hope they keep doing the nail polish only and classics upgrades like last month.  Those options are great!


----------



## AshY (Dec 8, 2013)

I want a New Years theme with glittery polishes in different shades and some new metallic! Perhaps golds, reds, champagnes, blue shimmers, etc.  I always want more  purple nail polish.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2013)

Another vote for more foils/metallics over here! A nice icy blue would be amazing. I'm really hoping that there's an all-shimmery-and-cool It Girl box with a sparkly add-on or two. I have enough points for a free box plus one or two add-ons, and I'm a January baby, so I'm looking at it as a birthday present!


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 8, 2013)

What they said !!


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 8, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a gift card from julep for $6.99?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone gotten a gift card from julep for $6.99?
No


----------



## swimsalot (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm hoping for some fun textures. I also would like something like The topcoats that change the look of your polish.I'm thinking of the ones in Sephora the new X line.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm hoping for some fun textures. I also would like something like The topcoats that change the look of your polish.I'm thinking of the ones in Sephora the new X line.
That would be nice!


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 9, 2013)

I want some really unique polishes. I've been a maven for a year and a half, so things are starting to get repetitive. I have a pretty large collection of nail polish (~100 bottles between all the brands) and so I need something special to make me purchase. Something in the same realm as Jovelle (Joyelle? I can't remember the name) from last month's Boho Glam box.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 9, 2013)

I still want a champagne colored shimmery polish and a holographic sand finish (if that's possible?).  A collection like Max in all different colors would be cool.  Would love to see them do a bath/body/hand care type product rather than more makeup.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still want a champagne colored shimmery polish and a holographic sand finish (if that's possible?).  Would love to see them do a bath/body/hand care type product rather than more makeup.
 I agree with all of this! I'm not a huge fan of their makeup (except for the kajal stick -- I use that almost every day), but I've always been impressed with their skin care products. I'd love a champagne polish, but since they released one in that trio set recently, I'm not sure they'd recycle _that _fast. For the next set, I'd like to see

the red - a cherry shimmer

the blue - an icy textured glitter, like OPI's Tiffany Case

the yellow - not at all, lol! Okay, how about a pale gold holo.

the green - dark evergreen cream

the nude - a pale pink sheer

the purple - plum/lavender glitter topper in a clear base

the unusual color - I really loved Ciara from October, so a coordinated constrasting base and glitter like that, although I can't think of any good combos myself.

I skipped December because I felt like I had a lot of those shades already and I didn't want the makeup, so I'd love to see the beauty gift go back to skin care or offer something different, like an eye makeup remover or tools. But I think from the survey questions, we're likely to get blush/bronzer next.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm still on the hunt for a nice dark (but not too dark) forest green. Also hoping they get away from makeup and go back to skin/body care (hello cleansing oil anyone?). 2014 is full of possibilities!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still on the hunt for a nice dark (but not too dark) forest green. Also hoping they get away from makeup and go back to skin/body care (hello cleansing oil anyone?). 2014 is full of possibilities!






Diane is a nice dark green.

http://www.julep.com/diane.html


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2013)

> I still want a champagne colored shimmery polish and a holographic sand finish (if that's possible?).Â  A collection like Max in all different colors would be cool.Â  Would love to see them do a bath/body/hand care type product rather than more makeup.


 A holo sand is totally possible! Essence has one. I think they actually have a few in Europe, but there's only one released so far in the US, and it may be available only in Fred Meyer, a Pacific Northwest-only chain. It's a black, and it's gorgeous. I may or may not have sent one to my nails Secret Santee.


----------



## sldb (Dec 12, 2013)

A couple of people in a Julep group I'm in on Facebook posted a photo of the January colors and gave the theme of the collection.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 12, 2013)

one of the girls on a Facebook group I'm on snapped a pic of the Jan collection at the Julep Pop Up Shop!!!!


----------



## Rachel Blenkle (Dec 12, 2013)

here's another view


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel Blenkle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  here's another view





nice!   apparently The bottom left three are going to be minis sold with a mini freedom top coat, all four together as an add on.  Which makes sense to me!  Other than those, they go together really well - I may actually get this box!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 12, 2013)

I am seriously excited about those. Polish upgrade for (almost) sure. Not the best timing with billing right after Christmas when I've already spent so much $$ this month though ;-)


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  one of the girls on a Facebook group I'm on snapped a pic of the Jan collection at the Julep Pop Up Shop!!!!





After really looking at them... I think I would only really want hannah, mae, and lani. I have SO MANY golds/silvers and really don't need more. I only have one gray I think, and I welcome more blues/greens. Jan seems a very neutral heavy and I rarely wear neutrals. 

I'm hoping two of the ones I want are together so I only have to pick one as an add-on. 25$ would be better than 30$. Lol


----------



## cari12 (Dec 12, 2013)

I wonder if they are grouped by collection. Like...



Spoiler



Annemarie/Farrah/Hope = It Girl

Hannah/Noelle = Boho Glam

Margot/Mae = Bombshell

Mona/Abigail = CWAT


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After really looking at them... I think I would only really want hannah, mae, and lani. I have SO MANY golds/silvers and really don't need more. I only have one gray I think, and I welcome more blues/greens. Jan seems a very neutral heavy and I rarely wear neutrals. 

I'm hoping two of the ones I want are together so I only have to pick one as an add-on. 25$ would be better than 30$. Lol
im loving farrah, noelle and abigail!


----------



## sldb (Dec 12, 2013)

I will have to get Abigail for sure, since that is my daughter's name. It is a really beautiful collection.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  im loving farrah, noelle and abigail!  
I like farrah and noelle also, but I wonder if it's just the finish i like. I figure a matte top coat could probably do the same thing to a few colors I already have...


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 13, 2013)

Hannah reminds me of Westside Warrior from China Glaze which I already own. And, a few of the others I have dupes for too. I think I might skip again this month (unless there's a limit on how many months you can skip.) And, just get another mystery box and a few duos if they are on sale.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 13, 2013)

I am liking these colors a lot! I love the idea of a minis only box...  but I don't think I'll get it because they are all so bright, and I'm loving the neutral tone of the fullsize. Out of all of them my favorites are Hannah, Annemarie, and Abigail. If they are grouped the way @cari12 said, I would probably get Boho Glam or It Girl (depending on the product). I'm so excited now!


----------



## zorabell (Dec 13, 2013)

I just posted this in the December thread and wanted to post it here too.

I have a bunch of Julep discount codes up for grabs if anyone wants them, Free Nail Color(x2), Free Freedom Top Coat,$10 of order, 30% of entire order, 40% off entire order and 50% off entire order.

Discount fine print:

Offer expires 12/13/13 at 11:59pm PT. Offer may not be combined with any other promotion or discount. Promotional code must be entered at checkout to receive discount. Promotional code only applicable when shopping bag subtotal meets or exceeds $25 and is valid for one use only. Offer excludes julep.com gift card purchases and gift of Maven purchases. No exchanges or returns. No adjustments on previous purchases. Taxes vary by location


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone know what the theme is? Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure about these yet...there are a few I like but it seems like the ones I like are always in different collections! We'll see...I always get really excited for the 20th and then end up skipping most months lol. I usually just get the polishes I want later on during some promotion.


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 13, 2013)

Oooh I wonder what the product will be this month?!!! Any ideas?


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The theme is the Boudoir Collection and the products are quick dry drops and cuticle drops.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  im loving farrah, noelle and abigail!  
Me too!  So that means these 3 will not be in the same box for sure.  But wouldn't it be great if they were?


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!  So that means these 3 will not be in the same box for sure.  But wouldn't it be great if they were?
lol well of course they won't!  Why ever would they put more than one color that we like in a box?!


----------



## swimsalot (Dec 13, 2013)

> Anyone know what the theme is? Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure about these yet...there are a few I like but it seems like the ones I like are always in different collections! We'll see...I always get really excited for the 20th and then end up skipping most months lol. I usually just get the polishes I want later on during some promotion.


 As a theme for this collection, not to be facetious, but it must be California dreaming. If you remember the old song by the mamas and the Papas who's chorus goes, "all the leaves are brown and the sky is gray" I just have the winter blues and it's unfortunate that this collection doesn't do much to cheer me up.oh I well. I'm glad that some people enjoy it.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't know where the insert image button is but someone shared a pic of the Jan 14 promo pic for the collection and there's a lot more color than the swatches show. The grays look more purple, the one I thought was brown looks more pinky-reddish maybe?


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As a theme for this collection, not to be facetious, but it must be California dreaming. If you remember the old song by the mamas and the Papas who's chorus goes, "all the leaves are brown and the sky is gray" I just have the winter blues and it's unfortunate that this collection doesn't do much to cheer me up.oh I well. I'm glad that some people enjoy it.
the theme is the Boudoir Collection!


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know where the insert image button is but someone shared a pic of the Jan 14 promo pic for the collection and there's a lot more color than the swatches show. The grays look more purple, the one I thought was brown looks more pinky-reddish maybe?
when you reply or quote it's in the task bar at the top - it's a picture of mountains i guess? in order to do a spoiler (the blacked out quote box) insert a black spoiler, then click inside of the yellow area that comes up and then insert the pic into that


----------



## ElizabethF (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm sure the colors I like will be in different collections, so I'm really hoping for another core classics box so I can ad on just the ones I want.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still on the hunt for a nice dark (but not too dark) forest green. Also hoping they get away from makeup and go back to skin/body care (hello cleansing oil anyone?). 2014 is full of possibilities!





Butter London Racing Stripe Green - it's seriously perfect


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2013)

there are only 9 colours released every month, right...? so are the other 3 extras? oh someone already said it sorry I'm really tired






I actually really love all these colours, even though I'm neutral'd out at the moment. I'm not super interested in the products but if they still have the polish only upgrade......not that I need more polish @[email protected]

also, farrah, noelle and abigail matted holos??


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  there are only 9 colours released every month, right...? so are the other 3 extras? oh someone already said it sorry I'm really tired





I actually really love all these colours, even though I'm neutral'd out at the moment. I'm not super interested in the products but if they still have the polish only upgrade......not that I need more polish @[email protected]

also, farrah, noelle and abigail matted holos??

Kind of wishing I hadn't bought the ta-da drops separately a couple weeks ago!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 13, 2013)

> > I don't know where the insert image button is but someone shared a pic of the Jan 14 promo pic for the collection and there's a lot more color than the swatches show. The grays look more purple, the one I thought was brown looks more pinky-reddish maybe?
> 
> 
> when you reply or quote it's in the task bar at the top - it's a picture of mountains i guess? in order to do a spoiler (the blacked out quote box) insert a black spoiler, then click inside of the yellow area that comes up and then insert the pic into that


 Haha! I know ;-) it was glitching earlier on my phone and that whole bar of options wasn't showing! It is now though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  there are only 9 colours released every month, right...? so are the other 3 extras? oh someone already said it sorry I'm really tired





I actually really love all these colours, even though I'm neutral'd out at the moment. I'm not super interested in the products but if they still have the polish only upgrade......not that I need more polish @[email protected]

also, farrah, noelle and abigail matted holos??

that's kind of what they looked like to me!  something like that anyhow, def not your typical matte


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if they are grouped by collection. Like...



Spoiler



Annemarie/Farrah/Hope = It Girl

Hannah/Noelle = Boho Glam

Margot/Mae = Bombshell

Mona/Abigail = CWAT


 You're probably right about IG and BG, but BS and CWaT are likely switched. Mona is waaay out there for CWaT but paired with Abigail a perfectly BS set of colours


----------



## cari12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if they are grouped by collection. Like...



Spoiler



Annemarie/Farrah/Hope = It Girl

Hannah/Noelle = Boho Glam

Margot/Mae = Bombshell

Mona/Abigail = CWAT


 You're probably right about IG and BG, but BS and CWaT are likely switched. Mona is waaay out there for CWaT but paired with Abigail a perfectly BS set of colours

Yeah I thought of that later on when I saw more pictures of swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was just a quick general guess at first, I wasn't trying to be super specific, hence the Like... (I meant that as a "for example") ;-)


----------



## ElizabethF (Dec 13, 2013)

The more I look at this the more I love the colors.  This is not going to be good for my wallet.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want a New Years theme with glittery polishes in different shades and some new metallic! Perhaps golds, reds, champagnes, blue shimmers, etc.  I always want more  purple nail polish.


Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Another vote for more foils/metallics over here! A nice icy blue would be amazing. I'm really hoping that there's an all-shimmery-and-cool It Girl box with a sparkly add-on or two. I have enough points for a free box plus one or two add-ons, and I'm a January baby, so I'm looking at it as a birthday present!


Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What they said !!
Did you ladies get Zelda yet? OMG it's a light rose goldish metallic foil color. I got it during the Black Friday deals and I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Did you ladies get Zelda yet? OMG it's a light rose goldish metallic foil color. I got it during the Black Friday deals and I LOVE IT!!!! 
I got that whole collection the month it was released!  That's why I want more things in this finish:  I know they can do amazing things with it.  They just need to do *more* of them.

Is it just me, or do the swatched colors on page 1 of this thread look completely different from the photo in the background of Kyuu's spoiler photo?  I don't mean a little bit different, like a purple maybe looking brown depending on the lighting.  I mean pink versus green.  Completely different colors.  I'm confused!  TIme for more Nyquil.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm really liking these colors a lot and will probably consider an upgrade. It's nice to see



Spoiler



nail products


as the extras this month. But I have to check my swatch sticks before ordering. Between SS for nails and all the sales this month, I'm getting close to having a couple hundred polishes. I think it's time to become a little more careful about purchases because I buy what I like, so I tend to end up with a lot of similar colors.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not really impressed. I may be once I see the box.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  one of the girls on a Facebook group I'm on snapped a pic of the Jan collection at the Julep Pop Up Shop!!!!





Looks like I am going to upgrade, love the colors.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 15, 2013)

Which ones are gonna be in each box. Because, if I take the box. I usually do It Girl. But, I have been wanting those quick dry drops forever and I want to know which colors are going to be in the 2 polish boxes. I can use my jules to get another polish.

I just don't wanna miss out on the good colors. If It Girl is indeed the box that has the ones I do like. Which are Farrah, Margot, and Lani. And, I also kinda like Mona. Hannah is pretty...but, like I said. I have a color that looks just like it. And, I have a matte top coat that will make a grey I have look just like Mae if I put it over it.

Now, if Farrah and Margot are paired together. That's the box I'll take. Then I'll add on Lani with my jules and maybe buy Mona as an add on.

So...Is Lani not coming out or is it just an add on only?


----------



## jessrose18 (Dec 15, 2013)

how do quick dry drops work?  every time i look at these swatches i like the colors more and more.....


----------



## sylarana (Dec 15, 2013)

So far, those colors don't appeal to me a lot. But, I was hoping to skip a month anyways after spending way too much on polishes in the last 2 months. It would be good not to like them ...

Noelle and Abigail do look nice though ... in one box I might be tempted.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 16, 2013)

The more I look at them the more I'm just blah about them. So I pulled the trigger on the mystery box and mystery add-on. Since I had my 40 off still languishing around.


----------



## madricka (Dec 16, 2013)

I read somewhere that the super-bright colours (there are 3) will be a kit of minis with a top coat as an add-on for ~$15 (or 1500 jules). Apparently that was the word on the street at the NYC Julep popup store the other day.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  one of the girls on a Facebook group I'm on snapped a pic of the Jan collection at the Julep Pop Up Shop!!!!






Oh my god realistic swatches lol. I thought this day would never come. I hope this happens every month now!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madricka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read somewhere that the super-bright colours (there are 3) will be a kit of minis with a top coat as an add-on for ~$15 (or 1500 jules). Apparently that was the word on the street at the NYC Julep popup store the other day.

In that case. I'm skipping and getting the mystery box.

I can just pray that I get the quick dry drops in that thing and no dupes.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
In that case. I'm skipping and getting the mystery box.

I can just pray that I get the quick dry drops in that thing and no dupes.
Is there somewhere where we can discuss the current Mystery Box being offered???


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there somewhere where we can discuss the current Mystery Box being offered???
I don't think there's a thread yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I may make one later if nobody else has yet. I'd feel weird as a n00b making a thread.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 17, 2013)

I know the sneak peek pics were already posted, but from the same website they came from, she has a few more pictures, including the actual julep ad for the collection and it looks like the cuticle drops come w/ a tool (or maybe an add on a tool) to help remove cuticles (eeeeeee! very excited for that!!)  I am totally getting a modern beauty box &amp; add on Farrah. (&amp; maybe noelle too.. hard to tell- the color looks diff in each pic..)

http://www.xoxoemmy.com/en/juleps-january-2014-maven-collection-preview/

Come on jan!!!  I want to make my box selection now!!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 18, 2013)

The mystery box I saw I didn't like. I think I may just take the monthly box now. Not sure though.

If I see other mystery boxes and they look better. I'll take a shot.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mystery box I saw I didn't like. I think I may just take the monthly box now. Not sure though.

If I see other mystery boxes and they look better. I'll take a shot.
I've heard Julep has an incredible end-of-the year sale. I am holding onto my 40% promo code for that.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've heard Julep has an incredible end-of-the year sale. I am holding onto my 40% promo code for that.

I wonder when that's gonna start.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've heard Julep has an incredible end-of-the year sale. I am holding onto my 40% promo code for that.
lol just watch them exclude the 40% from that too


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol just watch them exclude the 40% from that too
I know. That is what I am guessing. Ugggh. Hope not. Although Julep took a lot of my money over the past month and I could use a little time to actually USE these polishes lol.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 18, 2013)

> > Â  I've heard Julep has an incredible end-of-the year sale. I am holding onto my 40% promo code for that.
> 
> 
> lol just watch them excludeÂ the 40% from that too


 I've had that thought in the back of my mind since I got the code - just didn't want to say it in case, ha! though after they disabled it for the mystery box, I wouldn't be surprised now if they did for the end of the year sale too. I'm still saving it just in case, I decided if it doesn't work for sale stuff I have a few polishes on my wish list that never go on sale and I'll just use it for those.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know the sneak peek pics were already posted, but from the same website they came from, she has a few more pictures, including the actual julep ad for the collection and it looks like the cuticle drops come* w/ a tool (or maybe an add on a tool) to help remove cuticles *(eeeeeee! very excited for that!!)  I am totally getting a modern beauty box &amp; add on Farrah. (&amp; maybe noelle too.. hard to tell- the color looks diff in each pic..)

http://www.xoxoemmy.com/en/juleps-january-2014-maven-collection-preview/

Come on jan!!!  I want to make my box selection now!!




Oooh, I think I might be scared of that tool.





But I agree, I can't wait for the Maven selections to start.  Only 2 more days!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Julep posted that the vanish drops will not be in every box (only modern beauty) so I take that to mean the quick dry drops will be the product in the other boxes this month.  Wish it was the other way around


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep posted that the vanish drops will not be in every box (only modern beauty) so I take that to mean the quick dry drops will be the product in the other boxes this month.  Wish it was the other way around




What are the vanish drops?


----------



## BerryK (Dec 18, 2013)

I am excited for the selection window to open! I'm using Jules, which makes it even better. I may even go with modern beauty and one add on. Though I'm sure I'll change my mind right up to the last minute.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are the vanish drops?  
Here is the email I got just a bit ago.  Seems pretty interesting!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is the email I got just a bit ago.  Seems pretty interesting!




Thanks!  It seems that I am once again not getting emails from Julep.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep posted that the vanish drops will not be in every box (only modern beauty) so I take that to mean the quick dry drops will be the product in the other boxes this month.  Wish it was the other way around




Same, especially since I just bought some of the ta-da drops. Figuring out which box to get might be more difficult this month because of that...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same, especially since I just bought some of the ta-da drops. Figuring out which box to get might be more difficult this month because of that...
How do you like the ta-da drops?  I have never used quick dry drops of any kind.  Can you use a top coat and then use the drops?


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you like the ta-da drops?  I have never used quick dry drops of any kind.  Can you use a top coat and then use the drops?
I used the top coat then the drops. I seem to notice a small difference, but there's vitamins in them too so I like that. My cuticles need all the help they can get.


----------



## simpleiies (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same, especially since I just bought some of the ta-da drops. Figuring out which box to get might be more difficult this month because of that...
How do you like the ta-da drops?  I have never used quick dry drops of any kind.  Can you use a top coat and then use the drops?

I have the older version of Julep's quick dry drops (before they were called "Ta Da" drops) and i love them. They speed up dry time by a LOT. This is coming from someone who likes doing my nails really fast, and then want to do other things with my hands right away (which usually leads to messing up at least a nail or two before they fully dry). After finishing your mani as normal (after top coat) i wait a minute, drop one drop on each nail, and almost immediately i can tap on my nails and they are dry.

HOWEVER if i have 2 or 3 thick coats of polish on before putting the drops, it may take longer. So i wouldn't touch it right after applying the drops.. When i have 1-2 thinner coats on, i can touch it immediately after applying the drops. How wonderful.

Oh and one other problem i had with the drops (not sure if they fixed this for the newer version) is that when i ordered them, the bottle came looking only half or 3/4 full. It evaporates even when it's still sealed... I emailed julep about it and they sent me another one... which was ALSO only half or 3/4 full. So hopefully that doesn't happen with the new drops.


----------



## swimsalot (Dec 18, 2013)

> how do quick dry drops work? Â every time i look at these swatches i like the colors more and more.....Â





> I'm on my second bottle of the quick dry/ta-da drops. I apply my topcoat and wait one minute then use the drops. They ware oil rich and I think they do lessen drying time. Since I love them so much, I bought a backup now idont don't know what to order. I want the Vanish Drops and the too. Idk will find out soon


----------



## wadedl (Dec 18, 2013)

If you watch the video the vanish drops help with staining in addition to being a cuticle remover.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 18, 2013)

If the quick dry drops are really in every box I might take a box this month, depending on which colors are in It Girl, since that is usually my profile.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 18, 2013)

$12.99 as an add-on??? Eek (the cuticle drops)..


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep posted that the vanish drops will not be in every box (only modern beauty) so I take that to mean the quick dry drops will be the product in the other boxes this month.  Wish it was the other way around






Yeah - so far on Facebook they've said:


Vanish will be available in Modern Beauty, Upgrade boxes, as well as an add-on. 


Vanish will be available as an add-on for $12.99. 


Or you can get the add-on duo which includes Vanish and our amazing Cuticle Pusher for $17.99. 


Comment:  It is frustrating this isn't the main product, since the quick dry drops have been the product in a previous maven box. 
Julep Answer:  _Y__ou can always opt for the Modern Beauty box, and then add on any of the colors from the collection to curate your perfect box!_


Comment_:  _Is the cuticle pusher only an add on? Or will it be in the modern beauty box? 
Julep Answer:  _It will be available as a solo add-on, and as an add-on duo with Vanish for $17.99._

I asked if it was the same cuticle pusher tool that is sold in their manicure kit but did not receive a reply.

This review (with video link) was left in the comments as well:

http://www.xoxoemmy.com/en/julep-maven-january-sneak-peek-vanish-cuticle-softener-remover/


----------



## audiophilekate (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep posted that the vanish drops will not be in every box (only modern beauty) so I take that to mean the quick dry drops will be the product in the other boxes this month.  Wish it was the other way around





Yeah - so far on Facebook they've said:


Vanish will be available in Modern Beauty, Upgrade boxes, as well as an add-on. 


Vanish will be available as an add-on for $12.99. 


Or you can get the add-on duo which includes Vanish and our amazing Cuticle Pusher for $17.99. 


Comment:  It is frustrating this isn't the main product, since the quick dry drops have been the product in a previous maven box. 
Julep Answer:  _Y__ou can always opt for the Modern Beauty box, and then add on any of the colors from the collection to curate your perfect box!_


Comment_:  _Is the cuticle pusher only an add on? Or will it be in the modern beauty box? 
Julep Answer:  _It will be available as a solo add-on, and as an add-on duo with Vanish for $17.99._

I asked if it was the same cuticle pusher tool that is sold in their manicure kit but did not receive a reply.

This review (with video link) was left in the comments as well:

http://www.xoxoemmy.com/en/julep-maven-january-sneak-peek-vanish-cuticle-softener-remover/

Ugh.  Then why did they send an email promoting it?  I've been a Julep subscriber for 16 months.  I've skipped every box since sometime in the Spring.  I was so excited when I got the email about the cuticle stuff (mine need serious help right now), I was actually thinking of getting a box this month.  I got the quick dry drops whenever they were last set (I want to say last Fall?) and really don't want another one.  Getting a $17.99 add on is almost as much as getting 2 boxes.  Get it together, Julep.  I might get the Modern Beauty box because Julep polishes don't even last a full day (or even a full 12 hours) on me.  Grumblegrumblegrumble.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 18, 2013)

> Ugh. Â Then why did they send an email promoting it? Â I've been a Julep subscriber for 16 months. Â I've skipped every box since sometime in the Spring. Â I was so excited when I got the email about the cuticle stuff (mine need serious help right now), I was actually thinking of getting a box this month. Â I got the quick dry drops whenever they were last set (I want to say last Fall?) and really don't want another one. Â Getting a $17.99 add on is almost as much as getting 2 boxes. Â Get it together, Julep. Â I might get the Modern Beauty box because Julep polishes don't even last a full day (or even a full 12 hours) on me. Â Grumblegrumblegrumble.


 Because they want everyone to get it an an add-on!!!! So annoying Julep!!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh.  Then why did they send an email promoting it?  I've been a Julep subscriber for 16 months.  I've skipped every box since sometime in the Spring.  I was so excited when I got the email about the cuticle stuff (mine need serious help right now), I was actually thinking of getting a box this month.  I got the quick dry drops whenever they were last set (I want to say last Fall?) and really don't want another one.  Getting a $17.99 add on is almost as much as getting 2 boxes.  Get it together, Julep.  I might get the Modern Beauty box because Julep polishes don't even last a full day (or even a full 12 hours) on me.  Grumblegrumblegrumble.
Wow! Why does your polish only last a day or less? This would make me grumble too??? Are you using top and base coat?


----------



## zorabell (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep posted that the vanish drops will not be in every box (only modern beauty) so I take that to mean the quick dry drops will be the product in the other boxes this month.  Wish it was the other way around





Yeah - so far on Facebook they've said:


Vanish will be available in Modern Beauty, Upgrade boxes, as well as an add-on. 


Vanish will be available as an add-on for $12.99. 


Or you can get the add-on duo which includes Vanish and our amazing Cuticle Pusher for $17.99. 


Comment:  It is frustrating this isn't the main product, since the quick dry drops have been the product in a previous maven box. 
Julep Answer:  _Y__ou can always opt for the Modern Beauty box, and then add on any of the colors from the collection to curate your perfect box!_


Comment_:  _Is the cuticle pusher only an add on? Or will it be in the modern beauty box? 
Julep Answer:  _It will be available as a solo add-on, and as an add-on duo with Vanish for $17.99._

I asked if it was the same cuticle pusher tool that is sold in their manicure kit but did not receive a reply.

This review (with video link) was left in the comments as well:

http://www.xoxoemmy.com/en/julep-maven-january-sneak-peek-vanish-cuticle-softener-remover/

This really irks me because I just ordered the Caddy and so much more which include the Ta-Da Drops and now I am looking at getting another bottle because I don't plan on getting Modern Beauty and I would prefer to just have the Vanish drops instead. Also I have been eying the manicure set and so I don't want to get the add-on duo if the cuticle pusher is the exact same. Oh why did you have to complicate things Julep?


----------



## Imberis (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't want or need the cuticle stuff, but it is frustrating that once again Julep puts what most people will think of as "the good stuff" as add-ons. They always put what, are to me, the good glitter polishes as add-ons, and now this. Hrmph. I really like Julep's products, but they're driving me bananas with the way they do the monthly boxes.

I also hope they do an end-of-the-year sale. I really want the "Color Caddy &amp; So Much More," but even when it was on sale it was still pretty expensive.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want or need the cuticle stuff, but it is frustrating that once again Julep puts what most people will think of as "the good stuff" as add-ons. They always put what, are to me, the good glitter polishes as add-ons, and now this. Hrmph. I really like Julep's products, but they're driving me bananas with the way they do the monthly boxes.

I also hope they do an end-of-the-year sale. I really want the "Color Caddy &amp; So Much More," but even when it was on sale it was still pretty expensive.
In terms of products that are well-received, I'm now on the boat of waiting for the mystery boxes that have the products that are relevant to my interests. Usually they'll drop the price quite a bit too, if you wait. I think I ended up paying $7 for the sea salt spray (I missed the 20% code that could've made it $5.60 :C) and it was also in the boxes.


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I am in the minority here but I am glad that the boxes will have the quick dry drops, I have been wanting those for months. Not many of the polish colors appeal to me this month, but I have enough Jules for a free box so if I can get 1 color I like plus the quick dry drops I might actually take a box this month.


----------



## Imberis (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In terms of products that are well-received, I'm now on the boat of waiting for the mystery boxes that have the products that are relevant to my interests. Usually they'll drop the price quite a bit too, if you wait. I think I ended up paying $7 for the sea salt spray (I missed the 20% code that could've made it $5.60 :C) and it was also in the boxes.
I usually do the same thing. The regular boxes are kind of iffy for me, but I'll gladly buy a mystery box with a coupon! The last one I got had a ton of neat stuff in it.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In terms of products that are well-received, I'm now on the boat of waiting for the mystery boxes that have the products that are relevant to my interests. Usually they'll drop the price quite a bit too, if you wait. I think I ended up paying $7 for the sea salt spray (I missed the 20% code that could've made it $5.60 :C) and it was also in the boxes.
I do this too. January's mystery box should have November's products in it, if I've calculated right. I can see myself skipping forever and just waiting for when the products go on sale after a few months. 

I know Julep adds the "good stuff" as add-ons to make more money, but I don't know... I think doing this exclusively makes customers resentful after awhile. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## jessrose18 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am really happy with the mystery box contents this month, the polishes look gorgeous and the products are well rounded i think the value is there, especially for those who got to use a code!  can't wait to get mine.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really happy with the mystery box contents this month, the polishes look gorgeous and the products are well rounded i think the value is there, especially for those who got to use a code!  can't wait to get mine.  
What are the other products in the box?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 19, 2013)

holy crap someone just pointed out the maven window opens tomorrow o___o

seriously!?

i've lost all sense of time.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*I think I am in the minority here but I am glad that the boxes will have the quick dry drops,* I have been wanting those for months. Not many of the polish colors appeal to me this month, but I have enough Jules for a free box so if I can get 1 color I like plus the quick dry drops I might actually take a box this month.
I agree! I might actually get a box this month, simply because those are the product! I have so many other cuticle items, but I've never tried quick dry drops, so those are more fun!


----------



## ElizabethF (Dec 20, 2013)

The selection window is open and like always I don't know what to do!  I *think* I want Abigail, Noelle, Farrah and Anne Marie, now I have to figure out what the best way will be to get them.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 20, 2013)

Window is open! And of course all of the polishes I want are scattered across the different profiles. *le sigh*

Has anyone tried the Ta-Da drops? I just got them in the Caddy &amp; More set but I haven't tried them yet. Are they worth having a spare bottle?


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hmm I'm really interested in getting the modern beauty box but I just feel like I should wait and see what the end of the year sale has. The drops look cool but I guess I'm happy enough with my Seche Vite that I don't know if I have a need for another drying product.


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 20, 2013)

I have no idea how similar they are, but I picked up some drying drops from my local Five Below - 3 for $5. I haven't used them too much, but it's not worth it to me to try out Julep's version. Skipping again this month; I'll see what the sale brings!


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 20, 2013)

The one polish that really screamed at me was that beautiful gold one in the Bombshell box. It's the most gold polish Julep has. I wish they would've had it for the holidays. I have the polish upgrade for right now, but we'll see if I hold on to it.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2013)

I can't skip quickly enough -- and I can't skip, period! When I hit the skip option, it just opens a new tab. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm I'm really interested in getting the modern beauty box but I just feel like I should wait and see what the end of the year sale has. The drops look cool but I guess I'm happy enough with my Seche Vite that I don't know if I have a need for another drying product.
my thoughts rxactly - i'm only really interested in two polishes and the vanish drops ---blah


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 20, 2013)

The thing I want the most is the swatch me stickers. I ordered them once before and got an email saying they ran out before they could ship them. They refunded me, but I really want to swatch my older bottles. Would do the core box, but already have the cuticle oil. Probably going to skip. I have the mystery box and add on coming tomorrow, Need to slow down so I can wear what I have.


----------



## skylite (Dec 20, 2013)

> I can't skip quickly enough -- and I can't skip, period! When I hit the skip option, it just opens a new tab. Is anyone else having this problem?


 I can't skip either !! I always do it from my phone, but I don't see the option at all this time. Gah. Now I have to remember to get on my laptop later and skip.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 20, 2013)

ok, how the heck is the cuticle pusher already sold out as an add-on????? It's the 1st day of the selection????   GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  all I want is a modern beauty box with farrah &amp; a cuticle pusher as add-ons


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2013)

> I can't skip either !! I always do it from my phone, but I don't see the option at all this time. Gah. Now I have to remember to get on my laptop later and skip.


 It disappeared from the mobile site two or three months ago. My above skipping problem? Is on Internet Explorer 8 on my work desktop. I've got Safari and Firefox on my new laptop and an older version of Safari on my just-barely-hanging-in-there laptop at home. I hope one of those works.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 20, 2013)

> I can't skip either !! I always do it from my phone, but I don't see the option at all this time. Gah. Now I have to remember to get on my laptop later and skip.


 Ughhh I can't skip either! I don't have Internet right now so I can't just try it on my laptop.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm finally taking a box this month! First time, since like June! I'm getting Classic with a Twist (I was going to get the Bombshell box, but I already have so many golds, I went with CwaT because Abigal is unique to my collection) with Hannah and Mae add ons. I'm also thinking about getting the resort collection add on too, but I already have similar colors, but I love the minis and I'd like to try the topcoat, but I'm not sure. I'm just so excited I love the colors this month!


----------



## rainpetal (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, how the heck is the cuticle pusher already sold out as an add-on????? It's the 1st day of the selection????   GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  all I want is a modern beauty box with farrah &amp; a cuticle pusher as add-ons

It shows as back available now.  I had already selected Modern Beauty because I wasn't paying close enough attention to realize that the cuticle pusher wasn't included.  I changed my mind and I'm going to skip now because I really just want 3 polishes:  Noelle, Abigail, and Farrah.  I expect that they will sell these three as a set later because they are the 3 silk finishes.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 20, 2013)

I thought skip for sure when I first saw the sneak peek earlier

&amp; now that I see the swatches on actually nails I'm in love with all the colours.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It shows as back available now.  I had already selected Modern Beauty because I wasn't paying close enough attention to realize that the cuticle pusher wasn't included.  I changed my mind and I'm going to skip now because I really just want 3 polishes:  Noelle, Abigail, and Farrah.  I expect that they will sell these three as a set later because they are the 3 silk finishes.
Awesome, thank you- just added it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## simpleiies (Dec 20, 2013)

Skipped. I can wait for a sale to buy the quick dry drops. I do love them though, but as i said, they evaporate. I have one unopened bottle, sealed, and I checked last night and it's half empty now. Sigh. Not worth $10. Maybe when they're on sale for $5 or $7..

Colors were also not exciting. I have too many nude/beige colors, and was hoping to see more exciting colors for the New Year. I think Julep needs to come up with a way to make the monthly boxes seem more worth it. Because with all the sales they have.. and with old colors getting discounted to $4-$8 sometimes... a $20 box doesn't seem so worth it with just two polishes and one product.


----------



## skylite (Dec 20, 2013)

> > I can't skip either !! I always do it from my phone, but I don't see the option at all this time. Gah. Now I have to remember to get on my laptop later and skip.
> 
> 
> It disappeared from the mobile site two or three months ago. My above skipping problem? Is on Internet Explorer 8 on my work desktop. I've got Safari and Firefox on my new laptop and an older version of Safari on my just-barely-hanging-in-there laptop at home. I hope one of those works.


 Ooh I don't remember it not being there before, I thought I always skipped from work- where the site is blocked on the desktops- but maybe I used the desktop version on my phone ? I don't remember !!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 20, 2013)

I think I'm going to skip.  Just got my mystery box yesterday, plus, I just got Zoya's quick dry drops and cuticle oil seems to do fine for pushing back my cuticles.  Okay, I've officially talked myself out of this month's box




.

Mystery box contents:

6 polishes:  (1 dupe, America)
1 lips gloss in Timeless (lightest shade):  I like their glosses,  am happy with this.
kajal dual ended pencil:  eh, will try it for tightlining/waterline use
matte primer:  this may be my favorite Julep non-nail product, am happy to have a backup
mini rock star hand creme:  good for throwing in my purse
green tea facial blotting tissues:  always good to have

All for $17.49 and with the quick arrival, not bad at all!  I may stick with mystery boxes from now on, unless I' wowed by the monthly polish colors (and I wasn't this month).  I'm actually wowed by one of the mystery box polishes - the purple Aviva.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 20, 2013)

I thought for sure I would be taking a box, or even the polish upgrade this month but I'm just meh on all the pairings and the colors aren't as impressive to me as I thought they would be. I'd rather just get a few things with my 40% off code or see what comes up at the end of the year.


----------



## erinenvyy (Dec 20, 2013)

I love Mona and Farrah, but I think I'm going to skip this month.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It shows as back available now.  I had already selected Modern Beauty because I wasn't paying close enough attention to realize that the cuticle pusher wasn't included.  I changed my mind and I'm going to skip now because I really just want 3 polishes:  Noelle, Abigail, and Farrah.  I expect that they will sell these three as a set later because they are the 3 silk finishes.
The silk finishes were my favorites from this month as well.  Hope they do sell them as a set at some point.


----------



## marfer30 (Dec 20, 2013)

This is the first month I've taken Modern Beauty. I did Hannah as an add-on. I love the cuticle oil, and I'm interested in trying both products, so I'm for it. This seems like the first month they've included three products in the modern beauty box, no? Or maybe I just haven't been paying attention...


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah I changed it to Modern Beauty (first time ever, too!) and did the 3 colors I loved the most as addons. That seemed like a good deal to me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm getting Bombshell this month. I love Mae (the lavendar satin) and I want to try the quick dry drops.  My daughter loves the gold color, so she can have that one. No add-ons for me.  

I hope they have a good end of the year sale!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 20, 2013)

I skipped. They just didn't inspire me.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 20, 2013)

Skipping this month. I kind of have to after Christmas and with those colors I can do so without regrets. Nothing I really need to have.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 20, 2013)

> Skipping this month. I kind of have to after Christmas and with those colors I can do so without regrets. Nothing I really need to have.


 I hear you on that. I think if the cuticle pusher alone weren't sold out I would have taken it. Oh well. At least this wouldn't have been my third box.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hear you on that. I think if the cuticle pusher alone weren't sold out I would have taken it. Oh well. At least this wouldn't have been my third box.


Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I skipped. They just didn't inspire me.


Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Skipping this month. I kind of have to after Christmas and with those colors I can do so without regrets. Nothing I really need to have.
Skipping as well! The brights were not even a monthly option, they were an add-on and I really don't think I see anything I have to have. Too many blah colors and weird textures. 

Still hoping for an amazing end of the year sale!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 20, 2013)

I only want Margot. Not sure if I want the box just for that color.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 20, 2013)

Margot really is gorgeous.


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 20, 2013)

i want it all!!!!! if the ultimate upgrade box included the cuticle pusher, i would totally get that. i'm so undecided. i for sure want margot.


----------



## polarama (Dec 20, 2013)

I got the upgrade (polish + the nail products). Of course the shades I want are in different personalities.  I am pretty new to Julep so I'm excited.


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This really irks me because I just ordered the Caddy and so much more which include the Ta-Da Drops and now I am looking at getting another bottle because I don't plan on getting Modern Beauty and I would prefer to just have the Vanish drops instead. Also I have been eying the manicure set and so I don't want to get the add-on duo if the cuticle pusher is the exact same. Oh why did you have to complicate things Julep?


I didn't get online until late this afternoon and thankfully I believe I already have the cuticle pusher in my mani kit (just got it for my birthday at the end of Nov.), even though they wouldn't directly answer my question about it on Facebook.

Looks like they are already sold out of the cuticle pusher as a solo add-on, and also sold out of the cuticle pusher as a combo-add-on with Vanish.  They now have a "pre-order" add-on selection for just the cuticle pusher, so I'm assuming they are trying to avoid even more Maven wrath.

Or as the dark side of my brain says:  "_They are actually making even more $$ by saying the combo-add-on ($17.99) is already sold out which forces people to buy Vanish separately ($9.99), and the add-on cuticle pusher separately as a 'pre-order' ($11.99) - so it's now $21.98 if you want both, sort of - vs. the $17.99 it would have been for the sold-out combo-add-on together_".

I didn't have the Ta Da! drops or cuticle oil yet so I took the Modern Beauty box.  I basically have it with the add-on thanks to the mani kit anyway.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 20, 2013)

Meh, another month, another skip. I just don't like the satin finish and am sad it's in ALL options.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 20, 2013)

Early this morning I did the upgrade with the polish and the drops and added on the cuticle pusher and the swatch me stickers.  I already own a couple cuticle pusher, but I want to try theirs and I have been wanting the swatch stickers forever but they are always out of stock.


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 20, 2013)

ok....i decided to get the $35 upgrade and add the cuticle pusher, $67 on nail polish stuff seems excessive, but i **needed** 5/9 colors, the drops, the varnish, AND the cuticle pusher.


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if the quick dry drops change the texture of polishes such as silk, satin, and latex? Trying to decide if I need them or not... I really only do if they do not change the finish.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm just not inspired by this month's collection.




I went with Bombshell, but I did add on Annemarie, Mona and Hannah....I may change my mind though. I really just don't like the look of the silks. Maybe they look better in person, but in the swatches, they look meh.


----------



## jessrose18 (Dec 20, 2013)

brenda and aviva from the mystery box


----------



## wadedl (Dec 20, 2013)

Skip! I just wanted the cuticle drops and pusher! They were out of pushers when I checked so that was a sign to SKIP! I already have a bottle of OPI fast drying drops.


----------



## jessrose18 (Dec 20, 2013)

for the products I want it would be $40, for $55 and i would get 5 more polishes i think I'm going with the upgrade.  i would have added those resort shades but i feel like they are too much for mini bottles, hope they show up again later for a better price or full size.


----------



## ta78 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if the quick dry drops change the texture of polishes such as silk, satin, and latex? Trying to decide if I need them or not... I really only do if they do not change the finish.

No, it doesn't change the finish at all. I love the quick dry drops and am excited to get another.

I love most of the colors, but am going to resist upgrading because of how much I've already spent on Christmas. Any other month.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 20, 2013)

> brenda and aviva from the mystery box


 How pretty.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 20, 2013)

> I'm just not inspired by this month's collection. :icon_conf I went with Bombshell, but I did add on Annemarie, Mona and Hannah....I may change my mind though. I really just don't like the look of the silks. Maybe they look better in person, but in the swatches, they look meh.


 I'm also worried that the silk finishes will show any ridges or imperfections like that on my nails??? Eek


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if the quick dry drops change the texture of polishes such as silk, satin, and latex? Trying to decide if I need them or not... I really only do if they do not change the finish.

if the ta-da drops are the same drops as the quick dry drops from october 2012, nope! I actually don't feel like they work that well at all so... &gt;.&gt; Also, the stopper julep puts on it makes it slowly evaporate. I used it maybe 5 times, forgot about it when moving like 4 times, then came back to it 50% evaporated already :S

I'm wondering if a TC will change the silk/satin finish as it does with a regular matte finish. If that's the case, then I don't think I have much to worry about :3 I'm going with the polish upgrade this time. @CheshireCookie lmk if you want to split an upgrade!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2013)

Am I the only one who keeps misreading "Ta-Da Drops" as "Ta-Ta Drops"?

Hey, they now have a selection of non-monthly items that you can use Jules on outside of the monthly box selection window!  There are some polish trios, leftover boxes from a couple of previous months, single polishes, and non-polish items.  I think you need to be logged into your Maven account, and then you should be able to see this stuff: 

http://www.julep.com/shop/jule-box.html


----------



## cougar207 (Dec 21, 2013)

When do we need to decide whether to skip or not? I did not even receive an email that the box was ready to review.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When do we need to decide whether to skip or not? I did not even receive an email that the box was ready to review.
By the 24th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 21, 2013)

So I think I'm going to take a box after all. I am going with core classics and adding on Farrah. I need another hand lotion at work, and an extra cuticle oil to throw in my purse for whenever I need it would be nice. Who doesn't need another emery board, too right? After their official swatches, farrah is the only one I really like (and I don't think I liked that one with the initial pictures we saw... just Hannah, but I already have a similar one). 

I really want those vanish drops, but just can't justify the modern beauty box, I don't know why. I already have the ta-da drops and really don't think I need another! 

Here's to hoping they are available during the end of year sale and I'll use that 40% off coupon towards them!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 21, 2013)

After originally choosing the CWaT box, I changed my mind and decided to skip. I just got Ta-Da drops with my Caddy &amp; More set and the only January polishes I have a real interest in are the silks.and Mae. I can pick those up later when they have a code I can use for a discount. This will be my 5th month skipping.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 21, 2013)

I skipped this month too. The only thing I was somewhat interested in was the Vanish and cuticle tool and it seemed too pricey to get what I wanted. I'll wait and see what the put together to offer the "I see you skipped" people.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 21, 2013)

> brenda and aviva from the mystery box


 Did you use a white base because Brenda is pulling very gold in me.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Changed my mind about skipping. I realized I'm 2 boxes away from enough points for a free box AND two boxes from another free polish. I decided to go with Boho Glam and add on Farrah and Abigail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ta78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if the quick dry drops change the texture of polishes such as silk, satin, and latex? Trying to decide if I need them or not... I really only do if they do not change the finish.

No, it doesn't change the finish at all. I love the quick dry drops and am excited to get another.

I love most of the colors, but am going to resist upgrading because of how much I've already spent on Christmas. Any other month.

So good to know.  I think those are the only kind of finishes I would use with the quick dry drops since I use Seche Vite over everything else which dries so fast.  But I don't want to use Seche with silk, satin, and latex polishes since it will make them glossy.  Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if the quick dry drops change the texture of polishes such as silk, satin, and latex? Trying to decide if I need them or not... I really only do if they do not change the finish.

if the ta-da drops are the same drops as the quick dry drops from october 2012, nope! I actually don't feel like they work that well at all so... &gt;.&gt; Also, the stopper julep puts on it makes it slowly evaporate. I used it maybe 5 times, forgot about it when moving like 4 times, then came back to it 50% evaporated already :S

I'm wondering if a TC will change the silk/satin finish as it does with a regular matte finish. If that's the case, then I don't think I have much to worry about :3 I'm going with the polish upgrade this time. @CheshireCookie lmk if you want to split an upgrade!!

I never had the ta-da drops and always wanted them but they were out of stock for months so I never got my hands on them.

I was also wondering if a top coat would change the finish of silk and satin polishes.  I feel like it would unless maybe if it were a textured top coat.  

I can't decide if I want to take a box or not this month.  I'm mostly interested in the Classic with a Twist box but I can't decide if I like the grey or not.  In Juleps swatches it has a slight blueish tone to it which I am really not fond of, but then in a swatch someone else posted (I think from the New York pop up store earlier in this thread?) it didn't seem to have that same tone.  I trust Julep's swatches the least since in the past they have been misleading.

I'm not 100% sold on this box, but at the same time I have enough Jules for a free box.  But I could always save them for a month I am more interested in.  I also have 4 polishes in my Zoya cart that I really want so feel like I should probably get those instead... I may have just talked myself out of this box.


----------



## jessrose18 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, I used opi my boyfriend scales walls underneath, I love the gold tones in this polish.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 22, 2013)

> Yes, I used opi my boyfriend scales walls underneath, I love the gold tones in this polish.


 I love the color. I'm not usually a gold person. But it was so humid yesterday. (Yay, tornados in December) That I couldn't get anything to dry. So I didn't leave it on.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Dec 23, 2013)

Has anyone else ordered and received the Naughty/Nice mystery box?  Ordered mine on the 16th and it still hasn't shown as shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else ordered and received the Naughty/Nice mystery box?  Ordered mine on the 16th and it still hasn't shown as shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I ordered mine on the 16th and received it on the 20th. I would call or email them. I think people who didn't get theirs are getting refunded and a gift card. I am glad I got mine. My only dupe was Nellie and the hand cream. I kinda wish I had passed on the mystery add on. It was a good deal because they let me use the 40% off coupon, but I already had Jane. The other 2 are pretty Faye &amp; Lois, but not anything too exciting.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered mine on the 16th and received it on the 20th. I would call or email them. I think people who didn't get theirs are getting refunded and a gift card. I am glad I got mine. My only dupe was Nellie and the hand cream. I kinda wish I had passed on the mystery add on. It was a good deal because they let me use the 40% off coupon, but I already had Jane. The other 2 are pretty Faye &amp; Lois, but not anything too exciting.
Gosh darnitttt!!  I emailed them last Thursday and STILL haven't gotten a response.  No emails from them whatsoever... their customer service or lack there of is really starting to frustrate me.  *deep breath*  oh well.. it's the holidays, so everyone gets some slack, lol.  I'm still fairly new to them... I have 3 monthly boxes and all of their mystery boxes since then, so I haven't had to worry about dupes just yet.  Happy Holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 23, 2013)

They oversold the mystery boxes and some people are getting refunds along with a $25 voucher. I am one of those affected. I decided to skip January's box. I was really looking forward to the mystery box since the gifts from them were well received. Oh well....


----------



## Vikki120306 (Dec 23, 2013)

Spoke too soon... just got mine delivered.  I don't know why I let myself get suckered into these mystery boxes, lol.  I think I have my first dupe in here.  And although I will def use most of these colors... I'm less than thrilled about all the foil packets.  I must have like five stuffed in here!  This may not be likely but if anyone is interested in the lipgloss and primer, let me know.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  brenda and aviva from the mystery box








So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When do we need to decide whether to skip or not? I did not even receive an email that the box was ready to review.
Me either, I have written to them a million times and they still have not fixed this issue.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Dec 23, 2013)

The 24th is the cut off date.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

I decided to skip. I have the quick dry drops and more than half of the bottle evaporated before I even got to use it. I hope they have some good end of year sales.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to skip. I have the quick dry drops and more than half of the bottle evaporated before I even got to use it. I hope they have some good end of year sales.
I'm hoping so too, especially since I've gotten so many new polishes lately and decided to get the polish-only upgrade. But I'm still sitting on 40% so I want to make use of it!


----------



## Classynfun (Dec 23, 2013)

I went with the modern beauty box this month. None of the ad dons were sold out tonight...just an FyI,


----------



## laceee (Dec 24, 2013)

I did Modern Beauty this time too... I am not crazy about the colors this month. I like the pale purples and the gold but not enough to get them yet. I hated the finish on Lola (Satin) so I don't care to try any more like that. I have enough Jules for a free box but I decided to save them for something I really really love.


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 24, 2013)

I officially skipped. Even though I have enough Jules for a free box, I just don't love any of the polish colors enough to want them in my stash and the only product I am interested in is the quick dry drops. I guess I'll just wait for a promo and get the drops then. Too bad, I really wanted to take a box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
if the ta-da drops are the same drops as the quick dry drops from october 2012, nope! I actually don't feel like they work that well at all so... &gt;.&gt; Also, the stopper julep puts on it makes it slowly evaporate. I used it maybe 5 times, forgot about it when moving like 4 times, then came back to it 50% evaporated already :S

I'm wondering if a TC will change the silk/satin finish as it does with a regular matte finish. If that's the case, then I don't think I have much to worry about :3 I'm going with the polish upgrade this time. @CheshireCookie lmk if you want to split an upgrade!!

Oh no, @Kyuu, I'm so sorry I missed this post! I've been off MUT since I posted in here last. My Hubby came in from a long business trip to Singapore and he and I have been hanging out and spending some time together.




I do apologize for missing it! What did you end up deciding to do?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh no, @Kyuu, I'm so sorry I missed this post! I've been off MUT since I posted in here last. My Hubby came in from a long business trip to Singapore and he and I have been hanging out and spending some time together.



I do apologize for missing it! What did you end up deciding to do?
gurl go spend time with yo man XD

I decided to get the polish upgrade! Not sure if the quick dry drops were important to you or not... I'll trade or resell the rest on the FB swap group, unlses if you were planning on changing last minute, but that seems stressful...


----------



## cougar207 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks ladies! I skipped this month as well. I always love getting new products, but it was for the best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 26, 2013)

Warehouse sale is up! http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/warehouse-sale.html

A lot of trios for $9.99, duos for $7.99, single polishes for $4.99 or $3.99 (with the occasional cheaper one), and not much as far as beauty stuff goes. 

Anyone have any promo codes?


----------



## rainpetal (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Warehouse sale is up! http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/warehouse-sale.html

A lot of trios for $9.99, duos for $7.99, single polishes for $4.99 or $3.99 (with the occasional cheaper one), and not much as far as beauty stuff goes. 

Anyone have any promo codes? 



 
Anyone know whether the 40% off code from December's box works?


----------



## magictodo (Dec 26, 2013)

I just tried to use my 40 percent off code, and it didn't work.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 26, 2013)

FYI BG74L8U for $5 off $20 works with this.

Hm... debating. The only thing I want is Etta and that's already OOS : Boo


----------



## theexxception (Dec 26, 2013)

Tried to skip but only had my iPhone. Why is there no option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I thought I would make it to a computer but did not. I understand I am getting the box but so wanted the quick dry drops if I have to get the box but I'm default to it girl boo.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  gurl go spend time with yo man XD

I decided to get the polish upgrade! Not sure if the quick dry drops were important to you or not... I'll trade or resell the rest on the FB swap group, unlses if you were planning on changing last minute, but that seems stressful...

Haha, thanks @Kyuu! The poor thing, he caught some sort of sinus infection from the really long flight and time change/adjustment messing with his body. I've been taking care of the boo LOL I was going to take out the add-ons but I forgot about the cut-off date, oh well! Haha, no big deal, I loved the colors so I'll just say it's a bit of a Christmas present for me! I actually have...oh my word....about 2 or 3 bottle of quick drops from different companies....somewhere....that I need to use.



LOL but thank you again for the offer! I'm sorry I left you hanging!


----------



## swimsalot (Dec 26, 2013)

> Haha, thanks @Kyuu ! The poor thing, he caught some sort of sinus infection from the really long flight and time change/adjustment messing with his body. I've been taking care of the boo LOL I was going to take out the add-ons but I forgot about the cut-off date, oh well! Haha, no big deal, I loved the colors so I'll just say it's a bit of a Christmas present for me! I actually have...oh my word....about 2 or 3 bottle of quick drops from different companies....somewhere....that I need to use.  LOL but thank you again for the offer! I'm sorry I left you hanging!


 Sorry to hear about the DH. Mine is sick with a cold and complaining about it. But I suffered from chronic recurrent sinusitis and I've had a sinus abscess &amp; surgery, so I have some advice. Please know I'm not a doctor, I'm nothing to do with any medical company, but what works for me is Mucinex. It really helps you drain your sinuses into you can get an antibiotic from the doctor.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry to hear about the DH. Mine is sick with a cold and complaining about it. But I suffered from chronic recurrent sinusitis and I've had a sinus abscess &amp; surgery, so I have some advice. Please know I'm not a doctor, I'm nothing to do with any medical company, but what works for me is Mucinex. It really helps you drain your sinuses into you can get an antibiotic from the doctor.

Thanks @swimsalot! He has chronic recurrent sinusitis as well and a deviated septum so any inflammation just makes him miserable. He actually just got some Mucinex today!



I've been having him use a Neti Pot every few hours, along with a lot of Vit C, D3 and Zinc Lozenges. He's slowly getting better, but I think with the traveling, it's worn down his body so he's not healing as fast. He's slept SO much in past few days!


----------



## swimsalot (Dec 26, 2013)

> Thanks @swimsalot ! He has chronic recurrent sinusitis as well and a deviated septum so any inflammation just makes him miserable. He actually just got some Mucinex today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been having him use a Neti Pot every few hours, along with a lot of Vit C, D3 and Zinc Lozenges. He's slowly getting better, but I think with the traveling, it's worn down his body so he's not healing as fast. He's slept SO much in past few days!


 Sinus infections can be so debilitating, and when you're adjusting to the time difference I can't imagine it. Seems like he's in good hands with your care Two things that work for me are steam either over a pot of cooled down boiled water or of course in the shower. The other thing that helps me is the prescription nasal spray Astelin, it helps open up the nasal passages. Well take care and I hope DH gets we'll soon.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 26, 2013)

> Tried to skip but only had my iPhone. Why is there no option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I thought I would make it to a computer but did not. I understand I am getting the box but so wanted the quick dry drops if I have to get the box but I'm default to it girl boo.


 Same here. Kept trying to remember to get to my computer to skip and totally forgot with all the holiday stuff going on. I sent an email seeing if they can please at least send me the modern beauty box but I've heard they sometimes refuse/can't switch it. I wanted to at least try the drops too.


----------



## theexxception (Dec 26, 2013)

> Same here. Kept trying to remember to get to my computer to skip and totally forgot with all the holiday stuff going on. I sent an email seeing if they can please at least send me the modern beauty box but I've heard they sometimes refuse/can't switch it. I wanted to at least try the drops too.


 Got my email back from julep they said they will not change the order because they are already packed up to send out to people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 26, 2013)

> Same here. Kept trying to remember to get to my computer to skip and totally forgot with all the holiday stuff going on. I sent an email seeing if they can please at least send me the modern beauty box but I've heard they sometimes refuse/can't switch it. I wanted to at least try the drops too.


 I sent them an email explaining that I don't have Internet at home but I wanted to skip and she said that they went ahead and skipped January for me but insisted the option was there on a phone... Oh well. I never got a skip confirmation so hopefully it worked.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 26, 2013)

> Got my email back from julep they said they will not change the order because they are already packed up to send out to people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ugh julep, yeah we get that they're already packed up but I highly doubt that they put everyone's labels on today. LAME. I don't see what the big deal is about switching the box before we are charged. I still feel like such a dummy for forgetting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [ name=sarasbeautyblog" url="/t/139622/spoilers-julep-january-2014/150_50#post_2250684] I sent them an email explaining that I don't have Internet at home but I wanted to skip and she said that they went ahead and skipped January for me but insisted the option was there on a phone... Oh well. I never got a skip confirmation so hopefully it worked. Yay you got to skip! Dumb that they are inconsistent. I haven't received a reply to my email yet.


----------



## theexxception (Dec 26, 2013)

> I sent them an email explaining that I don't have Internet at home but I wanted to skip and she said that they went ahead and skipped January for me but insisted the option was there on a phone... Oh well. I never got a skip confirmation so hopefully it worked.


 The person that emailed me back said they are sorry for the inconvenience about not having skip on the mobile site and they are working on it but you cannot change anything after the date


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 26, 2013)

I am *relatively* sure I remembered to skip but never got a skip confirmation email/the email that says are you sure/here's so products that may tempt you....le sigh


----------



## hiheather (Dec 27, 2013)

I picked up MacKenzie in the warehouse sale. I wanted Etta, Caroline, and Carly but they are all out of stock. Bummer.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 27, 2013)

I haven't bought anything from the warehouse sale, and I don't think I will. There is just nothing that great on sale.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 27, 2013)

> I sent them an email explaining that I don't have Internet at home but I wanted to skip and she said that they went ahead and skipped January for me but insisted the option was there on a phone... Oh well. I never got a skip confirmation so hopefully it worked.


 There is definitely no skip option when using a mobile device. Whoever u spoke to is crazyyyy.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 27, 2013)

> I haven't bought anything from the warehouse sale, and I don't think I will. There is just nothing that great on sale.


 Me neither. I may be burned out on Julep.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah, the woman was definitely wrong because I checked immediately after I had received the email and surprise surprise... no skip button. I came in to my dad's work today to do some school work for Uni and I decided to check my Julep page. There is no order there, and since today is the billing date, it should be up, right? I wonder why I didn't get a confirmation.... weird. Oh well. As long as I don't end up with those drops again. I don't particularly care for them. They stink and they don't really work for me.


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 27, 2013)

Totally forgot to skip under I saw the billing on my statement today, and I can't figure out how to see what polish I'll even be getting for Classic with a twist this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 27, 2013)

Just as an FYI, I used my "free polish code" on the Warehouse sale. I thought it would only take off the price of one polish at the sale price, but it took $11.20 off my order. I wound up getting 4 polishes for a little over $4 total!!!! Yay!!!

Also QUESTION: How do you all feel about the Ta-Da drops? Worth it? Do they really work?


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Totally forgot to skip under I saw the billing on my statement today, and I can't figure out how to see what polish I'll even be getting for Classic with a twist this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-january-maven-collection/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 27, 2013)

Ohhhh frak me. I totally didn't skip and now am getting a box I do not want at allllllll


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 27, 2013)

I got Maggie and Caroline from the sale. The swatches of those look really pretty! Maybe it's because I've been with julep longer now and have a lot of their polishes but this warehouse sale didn't seem as good as the one during the summer. Oh well, I'm actually glad that there wasn't much I was interested in this time...my credit card needs a break after all the holiday shopping!


----------



## redjill (Dec 27, 2013)

I bought all the $2.99 polishes that we're still in stock, plus Amber (gave my original Amber to my coworker whose name is Amber). I spent almost $60. Wish I had a code I hadn't used already.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 27, 2013)

Dear god Julep has annoying hold music / schpiel. Cool, you're 4 free. Yes, you're experience high volume calls. Hence why I'm on hold for 20+ min. I just want to see if my order went through or not. I have a pending charge for them but it isn't showing up in my orders nor email...Le sigh.


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally forgot to skip under I saw the billing on my statement today, and I can't figure out how to see what polish I'll even be getting for Classic with a twist this month




 



http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-january-maven-collection/




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 28, 2013)

> Ohhhh frak me. I totally didn't skip and now am getting a box I do not want at allllllll


 There's a few of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did u have any luck when you called?


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 28, 2013)

I ended up getting the Bombshell box. I'm usually Boho Glam, but I just don't like those colors at all.

Then I got the Resort collection because I really want the minis, and then the cuticle remover stuff.

I wish I had been able to get the set with the tool thing too, but no luck!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 28, 2013)

They had to hit me in the gut with this warehouse sale didn't they..?

By the time I got the $ half the stuff I wanted was sold out. At least I grabbed the one polish I really wanted. Which, was Delaunay. Then, I also grabbed Lisa (because, I don't have a grey polish at all other than a purply grey from SH), MacKenzie, Bess, Vivien, and Bunny (as an add on).

I was gonna get the city prep trio just for Amy. But, I have a purple that looks like the one in the trio already...and I despise yellow polish. I look weird with it on.


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 28, 2013)

I finally succumbed to the warehouse sale, but I mostly behaved myself! I picked up Nan, and then also did Vanessa (my namesake polish!) as an add-on. Now to wait 2 weeks for the polish to arrive, sigh.


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 28, 2013)

My free polish code won't work anyone else having problems with it?


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine won't work either no matter how I try it


----------



## yunii (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine won't work either


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There's a few of us




did u have any luck when you called?
Sigh, after 30 min of holding, I just gave up. Hopefully I'll trade them away or hopefully get into the next circular swap.


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 28, 2013)

Grrrr....ive been wanting joelle.im going to email them, hopefully they fix it.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally succumbed to the warehouse sale, but I mostly behaved myself! I picked up Nan, and then also did Vanessa (my namesake polish!) as an add-on. Now to wait 2 weeks for the polish to arrive, sigh.
I was gonna pick up my namesake polish. But, it was out of stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The one with my middle name was in stock. But, I already have something really close to it. Sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad you behaved yourself. I need more self control. But, I just got into Julep a few months ago and I'm still in the honeymoon phase with it. I wanna get all the colors...all the colors belong to me! Muhahaha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nan looks like a really pretty red. I haven't seen Vanessa yet. I had to get Delaunay though because it seems like a red that would fit me. I don't wear alot of red and the one red np I have is too bright. Delaunay's supposed to be toned down with some orange.


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was gonna pick up my namesake polish. But, it was out of stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The one with my middle name was in stock. But, I already have something really close to it. Sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad you behaved yourself. I need more self control. But, I just got into Julep a few months ago and I'm still in the honeymoon phase with it. I wanna get all the colors...all the colors belong to me! Muhahaha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nan looks like a really pretty red. I haven't seen Vanessa yet. I had to get Delaunay though because it seems like a red that would fit me. I don't wear alot of red and the one red np I have is too bright. Delaunay's supposed to be toned down with some orange.
Julep was definitely my gateway brand! I picked up one of the intro boxes in August, started playing with polish from there, and now have ~90 bottles of polish (ahh, I'm closer to 100 than I thought)! Now I've entered the rabbit hole of indies, but I like Julep for some basics (and their sales). I've been a Maven since August and still have never taken a monthly box, but free shipping (even if it is DHL) + generally good sales + easy to skip? Count me in!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They had to hit me in the gut with this warehouse sale didn't they..?

By the time I got the $ half the stuff I wanted was sold out. At least I grabbed the one polish I really wanted. Which, was Delaunay. Then, I also grabbed Lisa (because, I don't have a grey polish at all other than a purply grey from SH), MacKenzie, Bess, Vivien, and Bunny (as an add on).

I was gonna get the city prep trio just for Amy. But, I have a purple that looks like the one in the trio already...and I despise yellow polish. I look weird with it on.
I got Delaunay too! So excited to try it.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My free polish code won't work anyone else having problems with it?


Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine won't work either no matter how I try it
I had two free polish codes and my first one worked a few days ago, but the second one is not working today. Has anyone called CS? I may try to contact them tomorrow or Monday before the Warehouse sale is over.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 29, 2013)

> I had two free polish codes and my first one worked a few days ago, but the second one is not working today. Has anyone called CS? I may try to contact them tomorrow or Monday before the Warehouse sale is over.Â


 I figured they are closed on the weekend so I was going to call tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep was definitely my gateway brand! I picked up one of the intro boxes in August, started playing with polish from there, and now have ~90 bottles of polish (ahh, I'm closer to 100 than I thought)! Now I've entered the rabbit hole of indies, but I like Julep for some basics (and their sales). I've been a Maven since August and still have never taken a monthly box, but free shipping (even if it is DHL) + generally good sales + easy to skip? Count me in!

China Glaze was my gateway drug to NP. A few years ago. But, I found that I really like Julep just as much since my nails have grown out. Both those brands seem to stay on me without chipping for a while. I have issues with OPI. It hates me....LOL.


----------



## disconik (Dec 30, 2013)

I took my CWaT box and added Hope and Farrah on.  I wish I'd added Mae on, too.  I'm loving it!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I figured they are closed on the weekend so I was going to call tomorrow.
Just to let you ladies know, my pick a polish code worked today!!! I got Gloria, Carrie and Clara for only $3.77 total! Yipee!!!


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 30, 2013)

Th



> Just to let you ladies know, my pick a polish code worked today!!! I got Gloria, Carrie and Clara for only $3.77 total! Yipee!!!


 Thanks I tried earlier this morning and it still didn't worked but now it did 4 polishes for $3.76, not too shabby.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Th
Thanks I tried earlier this morning and it still didn't worked but now it did 4 polishes for $3.76, not too shabby.
OOOOoooh which ones did you get?


----------



## magictodo (Dec 30, 2013)

I see monthly box pictures are showing up on Instagram. I haven't received a shipping notice for any Julep order since November -- I wish I knew when mine would arrive!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 30, 2013)

Grrrrrr, add me to list of those who forgot to skip.  Looks like I'm getting the Bombshell box.  It's ok I guess, the gold looks pretty.  But that lavender color will never get used.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 30, 2013)

> OOOOoooh which ones did you get?Â :clap


 I picked up Mackenzie Bethany isla and Minnie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm a little disappointed that the bonus this month is a 2-pack of those little wooden cuticle pushers.  I get them for free with all of my Incoco orders and the ones I received were chipped.  I hope the people who chose the boxes with nail polish got a better bonus item.


----------



## theexxception (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe we should have a swap thread for people who forgot to skip or change that want a different box? Anyone interested


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I see monthly box pictures are showing up on Instagram. I haven't received a shipping notice for any Julep order since November -- I wish I knew when mine would arrive!
Looks like the extra is some kind of

buffing block or sponge looking thing? LOL I hope it is a buffing block, love those.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe we should have a swap thread for people who forgot to skip or change that want a different box? Anyone interested
Yes! I would gladly trade polishes for the drops from this month.


----------



## theexxception (Dec 30, 2013)

> Yes! I would gladly trade polishes for the drops from this month.


 I don't know how to set up a trade thread can someone here create one


----------



## audiophilekate (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe we should have a swap thread for people who forgot to skip or change that want a different box? Anyone interested
Yes! I would gladly trade polishes for the drops from this month.

Which drops?  The Ta-Da ones?


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which drops?  The Ta-Da ones?
Either.  I am so polished out and of course I am getting an It Girl box




 

ETA:  Ok, here's a swap thread for this month:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140007/julep-january-2014-swap-thread/0_50


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Either.  I am so polished out and of course I am getting an It Girl box



 

ETA:  Ok, here's a swap thread for this month:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140007/julep-january-2014-swap-thread/0_50
Yay thanks! 

Well, I got my (unwanted) Boho Glam box today! Here it is: 



Spoiler











I do like the green color, but def will be trading away Noelle. 










They look like buffer things. No explanation anywhere for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also a code for 10% off CUTICLE10 (not sure if this just good for the cuticle oil or not)


----------



## disconik (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grrrrrr, add me to list of those who forgot to skip.  Looks like I'm getting the Bombshell box.  It's ok I guess, the gold looks pretty.  But that lavender color will never get used.

You can just send it on over to me, then.





I'm dying for that color after seeing a swatch earlier.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 30, 2013)

Polish upgrade came! I like the collectively... hm, but I really shouldn't have ^^;; I'm looking to part with a few so I'll post on the trade thread.


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Polish upgrade came! I like the collectively... hm, but I really shouldn't have ^^;; I'm looking to part with a few so I'll post on the trade thread.
love these colors so much! hope my box is waiting for me at home tonight


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of their new tracking page.  It keeps saying delivery between Dec. 30-31 but when I click to the USPS website it hasn't left NJ yet.  Also, when you are mobile it does not show the USPS tracking link at all.

Anyone try the drops yet?


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 31, 2013)

I was surprised to find my box waiting for me when I got home last night!  I immediately did my nails with Margot (I think that's the name) the gold color from the bombshell box.  And I actually love it!  It had a decent formula and a nice foil finish and doesn't show brush marks too much.  This _might_ convince me to take another box soon, I have skipped the last 6 months in a row just because I kept getting polishes with crappy formulas.  We'll see how long it holds up.  Didn't try the drops though, I just used my regular Sally Hansen quick dry top coat.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not really a fan of their new tracking page.  It keeps saying delivery between Dec. 30-31 but when I click to the USPS website it hasn't left NJ yet.  Also, when you are mobile it does not show the USPS tracking link at all.

Anyone try the drops yet?
I've used the drops before and they were allright. Smelled good but the bottle was crap. When they first sent it out eons ago, they didn't pack it as well and mine showed up like 3/4 full. It also seemed to lose steam after a few months. Not sure if they've revamped the formula.


----------



## superhans (Dec 31, 2013)

i didn't have them before but just got the quick dry drops last night. the drops smell really weird - like gasoline - but they seem to work!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i didn't have them before but just got the quick dry drops last night. the drops smell really weird - like gasoline - but they seem to work! 
I agree.  I've never tried them before either.  Weird smell, but they work. 





I got Bombshell box.  Here's Mae:





I didn't use a top coat because I wasn't sure if it would change the satin finish.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 31, 2013)

I painted one nail with Mae last night and I think it's such a pretty color, I was unsure because I usually prefer really glossy nails but I loved it!!! Had anyone swatched any of the Jan colors?? Is there anywhere to find your 40% off coupon?? I think I threw mine out when ridding myself if multiple Julep boxes!! Thanks!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone want to post the secret store link for me!?!


----------



## Lily V (Jan 1, 2014)

try this:

http://www.julep.com/secret-store.html

did everyone see the new birthstone gems collection starting now? January (Garnet/Betty) is so pretty!!!  I know what I'm using my free polish code on!


----------



## pink65419 (Jan 1, 2014)

http://www.julep.com/secret-store.html


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 1, 2014)

Just ordered Cynthia &amp; Betty (the new January gemstone color) from the Secret Store.  Please DHL, don't take forever with my polishes.

No more polish til the next Maven box for me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 1, 2014)

Well access to the secret store is no longer available for just anyone. I got the message that access was denied until my January payment was processed.


----------



## AMaas (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well access to the secret store is no longer available for just anyone. I got the message that access was denied until my January payment was processed.
Same here.  Bummer.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 1, 2014)

Betty is so beautiful. Dang


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's a blog post that someone made with links to everything in the secret store:

http://thecherryparthenon.weebly.com/1/post/2014/01/new-year-new-secret-store.html


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 1, 2014)

> Betty is so beautiful. Dang


 Ditto. I am so regretting skipping now.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 1, 2014)

I bought 2 bottles of Betty just in case it really is a limited, Secret Store only release, but I hope it isn't. It's too beautiful not to always sell.

For those who can't see it, here it is:


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 1, 2014)

I succumbed to buying Betty as well. First time I've ever spent the full price on a Julep polish. It is GORGEOUS though! What an evil way to make sure everyone takes their monthly box... They always reel me in.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jan 1, 2014)

I was so in awe of Betty when I saw the pictures here that it pushed me to become a Maven after 8+ months of buying Julep products (I've been wanting to do it anyways), buy it at full price when I've never done that before, AND make my own account here so I could talk instead of lurk! I'm a sucker for anything birthstone-themed, especially when January/garnet comes up. I'm already anxious for it to arrive so I can put it on.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's a blog post that someone made with links to everything in the secret store:

http://thecherryparthenon.weebly.com/1/post/2014/01/new-year-new-secret-store.html
Thank you!!!!


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 1, 2014)

I have never, ever paid full price for a Julep polish either, but I totally just did for Betty. SO pretty.

Also, on a side note, I used my first Deborah Lipmmann polishes today. WOW. I used "Laughin to the Bank" and it was the most incredible formula ever. It dried FAST-faster than anything I've ever used, I only needed one coat, and I didn't even need a topcoat. It dried to an incredible shine. I see now how she can justify the price.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 2, 2014)

I dunno....I'm just not that....impressed with the Secret Store.....it may be just me.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah the Secret Store as a whole was super underwhelming for me. Which is good, because I lost count of how many new Juleps I bought between Black Friday and the Warehouse sale :-D

BUT I did talk myself into Betty. I was going to just wait it out and see if they would show up cheaper or as a set in December. But then my thought process went like this...

If I take my box every month I'll get 4 free polish codes (I'll get one after I take February's box, then the others in May, August, and November). So assuming Julep keeps that promo up AND lets you use the free polish code on the birthstone collection like they are I'll get 4 of the 12 for free. Which means I'll only have to pay for 8. Not so bad. Plus spreading out the cost through the year is a little easier on the budget.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah the Secret Store as a whole was super underwhelming for me. Which is good, because I lost count of how many new Juleps I bought between Black Friday and the Warehouse sale :-D

BUT I did talk myself into Betty. I was going to just wait it out and see if they would show up cheaper or as a set in December. But then my thought process went like this...

If I take my box every month I'll get 4 free polish codes (I'll get one after I take February's box, then the others in May, August, and November). So assuming Julep keeps that promo up AND lets you use the free polish code on the birthstone collection like they are I'll get 4 of the 12 for free. Which means I'll only have to pay for 8. Not so bad. Plus spreading out the cost through the year is a little easier on the budget. 

I LOVE the way you think!



@cari12


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, if you want the whole birthstone collection, using your free polish code on them makes sense. Kinda sorta helps out when you consider the polishes are full price.


----------



## autopilot (Jan 2, 2014)

I got the polish upgrade box for January.

Also kind of "meh" on the secret store offerings, but wow, Betty is beautiful. And I'm totally sucked in by the "collect them all!" marketing of a monthly LE collection.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 2, 2014)

I got Betty for my daughter's birthday... she will be thrilled with it. I'll at least be buying Feb and May if nothing else, but I have a feeling that I will end up with all of them.


----------



## redjill (Jan 2, 2014)

Geez, I almost forgot about the secret store! I got Betty; wish I saved my free polish code instead of using it for the warehouse sale (got Maya plus the crackles for $3). I was tempted by Kendra, Ciara, and the Girly Perfect duo, but I figured I might get them in a mystery box. I'm so happy they have a gemstone collection... Can't wait for mine in February!


----------



## Jac13 (Jan 2, 2014)

Betty is pretty. I don't know. I may still pass on this.


----------



## Hipster (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm excited for the birthstone collection! If they are all as pretty as Betty, then it'll be awesome. I skipped the Secret Store this time around... still waiting on my 12 Days of Christmas order, Mystery Box, and Maven box! (that's cross-border shipping for ya, especially at Christmas time. Yeesh).


----------



## cari12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah the Secret Store as a whole was super underwhelming for me. Which is good, because I lost count of how many new Juleps I bought between Black Friday and the Warehouse sale :-D

BUT I did talk myself into Betty. I was going to just wait it out and see if they would show up cheaper or as a set in December. But then my thought process went like this...

If I take my box every month I'll get 4 free polish codes (I'll get one after I take February's box, then the others in May, August, and November). So assuming Julep keeps that promo up AND lets you use the free polish code on the birthstone collection like they are I'll get 4 of the 12 for free. Which means I'll only have to pay for 8. Not so bad. Plus spreading out the cost through the year is a little easier on the budget. 

I LOVE the way you think!



@cari12

Ha! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Of course this means I now have to take every box this year. Which I was mostly planning to do. Last year I skipped most of the boxes but got more mystery boxes and sale hauls, which is fun but I'm at that point in my Julep collecting where I have nearly 130 polishes and most of the products so mystery boxes and sales are mostly dupes. I'd have to not purchase much of anything for several months and I can't give up on Julep for that long :-D


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 2, 2014)

> Ha! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course this means I now have to take every box this year. Which I was mostly planning to do. Last year I skipped most of the boxes but got more mystery boxes and sale hauls, which is fun but I'm at that point in my Julep collecting where I have nearly 130 polishes and most of the products so mystery boxes and sales are mostly dupes. I'd have to not purchase much of anything for several months and I can't give up on Julep for that long :-D


 I totally understand what you mean....lol....observe: I took this photo the other day while doing inventory...




Yup...I think I'm good with Julep polishes for a while!


----------



## magictodo (Jan 2, 2014)

FYI, Julep has added some of the new lip glosses to the Secret Store for $10 each. I picked up Posh (the black honey).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 2, 2014)

Just received my box today.....um.....does anyone have any clue what the buffer looking orange squares are for???? LOL


----------



## cari12 (Jan 2, 2014)

> > Ha! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course this means I now have to take every box this year. Which I was mostly planning to do. Last year I skipped most of the boxes but got more mystery boxes and sale hauls, which is fun but I'm at that point in my Julep collecting where I have nearly 130 polishes and most of the products so mystery boxes and sales are mostly dupes. I'd have to not purchase much of anything for several months and I can't give up on Julep for that long :-D
> 
> 
> I totally understand what you mean....lol....observe: I took this photo the other day while doing inventory...
> ...


 Nice! I re-organized mine last night and had to take a pic of them in their color groups  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Sadly it just made me want more. Lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nice! I re-organized mine last night and had to take a pic of them in their color groups









Sadly it just made me want more. Lol!

Ooooooooo, dats puuuuurdy



I love it! Haha, sadly, mine were in alphabetical order on the table there LOL


----------



## cari12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nice! I re-organized mine last night and had to take a pic of them in their color groups









Sadly it just made me want more. Lol!

Ooooooooo, dats puuuuurdy



I love it! Haha, sadly, mine were in alphabetical order on the table there LOL

Alphabetical! LOVE it! I'll have to do that with mine sometime :-D


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Okay, so I guess I outsmarted Juleps system and got a modern beauty box after all lol! After I emailed CS on the 25th I changed my default style profile to MB. I guess it was soon enough before they pulled my box! I also just received a response to that email an hour ago 0_o. So I guess if you forget to skip, at least try to change your style profile ASAP to get the best box to be stuck with. I'm actually happy I ended up getting to try the drops. I got the wooden cuticle pushers instead of the orange buffers tho. Oh well, I was already lucky enough.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 2, 2014)

> Okay, so I guess I outsmarted Juleps system and got a modern beauty box after all lol! After I emailed CS on the 25th I changed my default style profile to MB. I guess it was soon enough before they pulled my box! I also just received a response to that email an hour ago 0_o. So I guess if you forget to skip, at least try to change your style profile ASAP to get the best box to be stuck with. I'm actually happy I ended up getting to try the drops. I got the wooden cuticle pushers instead of the orange buffers tho. Oh well, I was already lucky enough.


 Great I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 2, 2014)

Annoyed. My box said it's been delivered but obviously it hasn't been. I have a 2nd box from Julep scheduled for delivery tomorrow so hope my 1st box with the 2nd show up tomorrow. I hate it when the tracking system says something was delivered when it's not. It's happened a few times and it's so annoying.

I chose the Ultimate Collection for 8000 Jules.

Quote: For the Maven who wants it all: nine new nail colors, Ta Da! Quick Dry Drops, Vanish Cuticle Softener &amp; Remover, Essential Cuticle Oil, and the Resort Collection. ($204 value)
 

Set includes: Hannah, Noelle, Mae, Margot, Mona, Abigail, Annemarie, Hope, Farrah, Ta Da! Quick Dry Drops, Vanish Cuticle Softener &amp; Remover, Essential Cuticle Oil, and The Resort Collection.

Since the Quick Dry drops has not been reformulated I know I'm going to have to either use it quickly or transfer it to an amber bottle. Why? Because my two - SEALED - bottles from earlier in the year are almost empty and the clear liquid is now yellow. These photos were taken December 20, 2013 and I had received these in January 2013.


----------



## Generalissima (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm planning on keeping my drops in the box they came in. Hopefully that helps since I'm really liking them. Oh on a side note I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Abigail and the silk finish It's my new favorite for sure


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Annoyed. My box said it's been delivered but obviously it hasn't been. I have a 2nd box from Julep scheduled for delivery tomorrow so hope my 1st box with the 2nd show up tomorrow. I hate it when the tracking system says something was delivered when it's not. It's happened a few times and it's so annoying.

I chose the Ultimate Collection for 8000 Jules.

Since the Quick Dry drops has not been reformulated I know I'm going to have to either use it quickly or transfer it to an amber bottle. Why? Because my two - SEALED - bottles from earlier in the year are almost empty and the clear liquid is now yellow. These photos were taken December 20, 2013 and I had received these in January 2013.



 

 




Whoa!! I can't believe that. I honestly think a year is kind of quick to use up that product anyway.  The bottles are pretty decent sized.  It takes me like 6-9 months to get through a bottle of Seche and I paint my nails every 4-5 days.

Whoever mentioned that the drops stink, I think they have the same scent as the cuticle oil (at least to me)? I don't know what it is, but I sort of like it lol.


----------



## sldb (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm planning on keeping my drops in the box they came in. Hopefully that helps since I'm really liking them. Oh on a side note I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Abigail and the silk finish It's my new favorite for sure
I love Abigail too! I ordered it because Abigail is my daughter's name, but I wasn't sure if I would like it. But oh my gosh it is soft and beautiful and the perfect nude color for my coloring.

Now I do hope that they package all the silk finish polishes together. I would get it and I actually wouldn't mind having a backup of Abigail.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is the whole collection. I don't know why it uploaded upside down. I think Farrah is my favorite so far, but I haven't opened them yet.


----------



## jessrose18 (Jan 3, 2014)

julep january collection,....better in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and mona doesn't look as dark as this swatch, can't wait to wear it!

l to r:  Noelle, Abigail, Farrah, Mae, Hope, Annemarie, Mona, Hannah, Margot


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2014)

Still waiting. According to their tracking I WAS to get it today but nope... it's MIA at the moment.









For whatever reason I was expecting two Julep packages but the one that's been marked delivered (yesterday) has yet to show up. I asked Bill (our mail man) today if he mis-delivered my package yesterday and he said he didn't have any Julep packages for me yesterday. I trust Bill so my guess is that it was mis-delivered since our street is one of those weird ones that's not only like Main St but also Main Pl, Main Dr and Main Ave as well as Main St AND we're a North and South address so there is a 124 S Main St as well as a 124 N Main St. With all the mishaps the post office has had it wouldn't surprise me if that's what happened. If neither box comes tomorrow (Saturday) I'll email Julep then. I'm sure that package #2 is just delayed due to Wednesday being New Years and that it's possible package #1 could still show up tomorrow.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 3, 2014)

> julep january collection,....better in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and mona doesn't look as dark as this swatch, can't wait to wear it! l to r: Â Noelle, Abigail, Farrah, Mae, Hope, Annemarie, Mona, Hannah, Margot


 Your swatches make me wish I had gotten the full collection!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm wearing Farrah right now. Even though I just did my nails last night, I couldn't wait. I will post pics tomorrow because I am too lazy tonight. I am loving this color and the silk finish!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess this is only vaguely related to the January box, but I figured I'd ask here. I wanted to get my sister a Julep box sub as a gift..but I'm not sure if the way I want to do it is possible?

She's living with my SO and me after her (now ex) boyfriend of  5 years decided he (at 27 years old) wished to relive the college party experience with a gaggle of 19 year old girls. So she's been understandably pretty bummed lately and I thought a monthly box would brighten her spirits a little -- she loves to do her nails and LOVED the mystery box I got her for xmas.

Problem is, I'd really like to be able to wrap the first box and gift it to her (kind of like Birchbox lets you do) with a little note that says I got her a 6 month sub, so there will be more coming each month. Is there any way at all to do this? The only option for gifting Maven I see is kind of like a giftcard, which I think is sort of lame -- I want her to have the first box right away when I give it to her so she has some fun polishes to try.

I could sign up for a new account I suppose and select the first box for her or do the freemaven code, but that would be a pain since she would have to somehow take over that account/change email addresses on it after she gets the gift. Or maybe do the regular gift option, and then give her the next mystery box as a gift? Idk. I want something tangible to give her, not just a giftcard that says 'you've got 6 months of maven'.

I just want to make this as simple as possible for her.. is what I want to do an option, or am I out of luck? Any ideas?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep january collection,....better in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and mona doesn't look as dark as this swatch, can't wait to wear it!

l to r:  Noelle, Abigail, Farrah, Mae, Hope, Annemarie, Mona, Hannah, Margot








Really lovely collection!  It's one of those that sneaks up on you



.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 4, 2014)

I tried the Vanish drops tonight.  They worked very well, but I get similar results just soaking my nails in warm water or removing my cuticles after a bath/shower. But, they worked great for staining!  My nails are constantly stained so I think I will get a lot of use that way.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2014)

Still no box from Julep but the 2nd package should be here Monday. Once it's here I'll contact Julep about the 1st box since I don't know what's in the 2nd much less the 1st.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no box from Julep but the 2nd package should be here Monday. Once it's here I'll contact Julep about the 1st box since I don't know what's in the 2nd much less the 1st.

That's just crazy! It's been sitting since the 31st, hasn't it?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2014)

According to tracking it's now in Spokane so it should be here on Monday. Frankly looking at when it left Spokane it should have been here today.


----------



## jessrose18 (Jan 5, 2014)

julep silk finish farrah and julep missy tips

you can see here the shimmer in farrah, i love it!


----------



## polarama (Jan 5, 2014)

jessrose18-- that's really pretty!  

I've had Farrah on for 2 days and I've never gotten so many compliments on my nails before.  It's a very lovely color!


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess this is only vaguely related to the January box, but I figured I'd ask here. I wanted to get my sister a Julep box sub as a gift..but I'm not sure if the way I want to do it is possible?

She's living with my SO and me after her (now ex) boyfriend of  5 years decided he (at 27 years old) wished to relive the college party experience with a gaggle of 19 year old girls. So she's been understandably pretty bummed lately and I thought a monthly box would brighten her spirits a little -- she loves to do her nails and LOVED the mystery box I got her for xmas.

Problem is, I'd really like to be able to wrap the first box and gift it to her (kind of like Birchbox lets you do) with a little note that says I got her a 6 month sub, so there will be more coming each month. Is there any way at all to do this? The only option for gifting Maven I see is kind of like a giftcard, which I think is sort of lame -- I want her to have the first box right away when I give it to her so she has some fun polishes to try.

I could sign up for a new account I suppose and select the first box for her or do the freemaven code, but that would be a pain since she would have to somehow take over that account/change email addresses on it after she gets the gift. Or maybe do the regular gift option, and then give her the next mystery box as a gift? Idk. I want something tangible to give her, not just a giftcard that says 'you've got 6 months of maven'.

I just want to make this as simple as possible for her.. is what I want to do an option, or am I out of luck? Any ideas?

They only allow one Maven account per physical address, so sadly the answer to this is you can't gift her a sub.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 5, 2014)

> They only allow one Maven account per physical address, so sadly the answer to this is you can't gift her a sub.


 I have more than one maven account at my address. One for me and one for my daughter.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have more than one maven account at my address. One for me and one for my daughter.
I think as in they don't let you get more than one intro box at the intro price per address? Though I could be wrong, if you have two


----------



## unicorn (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They only allow one Maven account per physical address, so sadly the answer to this is you can't gift her a sub.

Seriously? That is.. so stupid and seems utterly nonsensical. Gonna doublecheck on facebook I think, because that seems so ridiculous.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have more than one maven account at my address. One for me and one for my daughter.

I could've sworn I read somewhere that they only allow one sub per physical address. I'm glad to be proven wrong though.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think as in they don't let you get more than one intro box at the intro price per address? Though I could be wrong, if you have two


Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I could've sworn I read somewhere that they only allow one sub per physical address. I'm glad to be proven wrong though.
We both got the intro box.  I think it was  free or $1, I can't remember.  I signed up in July and my daughter signed up in August, or maybe later in July, I can't remember and I don't want to take the time right now to go look.  I remember because I really wanted another pedicure cream that was in the intro box at that time.


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 6, 2014)

I just got an e-mail advertising Betty (January's birthstone polish) for sale from Julep - complete with the $11.20 Maven pricing. Seems like these won't only be available in the secret store. http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/betty.html


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an e-mail advertising Betty (January's birthstone polish) for sale from Julep - complete with the $11.20 Maven pricing. Seems like these won't only be available in the secret store. http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/betty.html 

I ordered that during the Secret Store. Wish the price on it was less than $11.20 (Maven price) during the Secret Store.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone received a shipping email for their SS order?  I haven't yet.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an e-mail advertising Betty (January's birthstone polish) for sale from Julep - complete with the $11.20 Maven pricing. Seems like these won't only be available in the secret store. http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/betty.html 

Kind of annoying tbh. I would have waited if I had known.


----------



## shy32 (Jan 6, 2014)

> Has anyone received a shipping email for their SS order? Â I haven't yet.


 I'm still waiting for my shopping notice


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 6, 2014)

I just received my SS order!  I only ordered Betty - January Garnet.  It's so pretty.  I will post pics in a sec!  

ETA:  MuT is not letting me upload from my phone, so it will be a little longer before I get the pics up.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 6, 2014)

These are the pics of Betty.  It's hard to see, but the glitter is two different colors.  A purple and a garnet red.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay, MuT is letting me edit my above post.  I wanted to fix it a little and add that the packaging is very pretty.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2014)

@luckyme502 - when did you order Betty?


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @luckyme502 - when did you order Betty?
On January 1.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2014)

Pft. Julep hates me then. LOL I ordered mine on the 2nd and I have yet to get a ship notice for it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pft. Julep hates me then. LOL I ordered mine on the 2nd and I have yet to get a ship notice for it.
I never received a shipping notice.  It just showed up.  Which was a really nice surprise on a Monday!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 6, 2014)

I just received my ship notice for Betty. I hope it gets here before my daughter's birthday on the 15th.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 6, 2014)

This is a rush mani because I was so excited to put Betty on!  I hope you can see the different color glitters that make up the overall effect.  It really is very beautiful.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my ship notice for Betty. I hope it gets here before my daughter's birthday on the 15th.
I just got my shipping email too.  I ordered on the 1st from the SS.  My tracking says I should get mine the 7th or 8th.  I like that they have the new "rate your tracking experience".


----------



## shy32 (Jan 6, 2014)

I ordered Betty on the 2nd,I just got it on the mail this morning and got the shipping notice shortly after that. Lol


----------



## cari12 (Jan 6, 2014)

I got my shipping notice this morning and it informed me Betty was out for delivery today :-D


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2014)

I have to admit, I'm loving the new packaging that Julep has the products in. They've come a long way since they first launched.

My boxes arrived today - all three - including the Birthstone polish "Betty".


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an e-mail advertising Betty (January's birthstone polish) for sale from Julep - complete with the $11.20 Maven pricing. Seems like these won't only be available in the secret store. http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/betty.html 

They said on facebook that people who took their monthly box had "first access" to Betty. I figured based on that post it would be available later.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to admit, I'm loving the new packaging that Julep has the products in.

I got mine today, too (ordered on 1/1) - and I couldn't agree more!  I was so happy to see there's special packaging just for the Birthstone Collection.  Love the gold accent to match the bottle cap!  I'm not sure my husband will be as happy though since that means I have to get all 12 now.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a rush mani because I was so excited to put Betty on!  I hope you can see the different color glitters that make up the overall effect.  It really is very beautiful.  








Gah this is gorgeous! I can't wait to receive it AND see the polish for April, my birth month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 8, 2014)

I got Betty yesterday and it's SO amazing. GAHHHH. I love it. Everyone needs to get it


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got mine today, too (ordered on 1/1) - and I couldn't agree more!  I was so happy to see there's special packaging just for the Birthstone Collection.  Love the gold accent to match the bottle cap!  I'm not sure my husband will be as happy though since that means I have to get all 12 now.  




I agree as well, on the packaging.  Definitely makes it look special and like its own collection.  I will also be purchasing each month, so excited!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 8, 2014)

Betty looks so pretty!  I can't wait to see all the other months.  I don't think I will get them all, but I will definitely get my birthstone as well as the colors for my daughters birth months.


----------



## jessrose18 (Jan 8, 2014)

mona &amp; margot ps i hate stamping, i am bad at it i now realize that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (Jan 8, 2014)

Just did a mani with betty and its kinda.. thick and goopy. it was tough to use. did i get a bad batch, or is it just like this?


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just did a mani with betty and its kinda.. thick and goopy. it was tough to use. did i get a bad batch, or is it just like this?
I didn't find it thick and goopy.  But maybe I'm just used to thick and goopy polishes.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just did a mani with betty and its kinda.. thick and goopy. it was tough to use. did i get a bad batch, or is it just like this?

I had the same problem.  This is part of a "Betty" review I left on their site a couple of days ago and they never published it.

Quote: It's one of the most difficult Julep polishes I've ever applied, and I own the full Gem Collection.  I used Bonder as a base coat (and I've never had trouble using it with Julep polishes in the past).

The first application was somewhat chunky and streaky.  The polish thickened up very quickly once exposed to air and just seemed to sit as a clump on the end of the brush.  I also had problems keeping the polish from dripping down the brush-applicator, which seems fairly standard for Julep polishes due to the bottle design.  At one coat, the texture was very course due to the glitter.  It took me three coats to get it to the shade / thickness I wanted.  I would have liked to stop at two because as mentioned previously, the formula really thickened up on me and I had to reseal and shake the bottle at least 2-3 times per coat.

I love the color and I will use it again.  I'm happy with my purchase in that regard.  I'll just know to set aside a large block of time for it in the future.  I'm also very excited about the idea of a Birthstone Collection - so problems aside, they won't prevent me from ordering future releases.

I was much happier with it once I put Freedom Coat on top.  But still...


----------



## cari12 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have no problems with my Betty. I'd even say it is a bit too thin. I was able to apply it without any problems.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have no problems with my Betty. I'd even say it is a bit too thin. I was able to apply it without any problems.

That's so crazy!  Almost makes me want to order another one and see if there were different batches!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 9, 2014)

I feel like a lot of julep polishes have the thick / goopy problem. I've been using them so long though I feel used to it. I find that it's nothing a few drops of thinner doesn't fix but I have some polishes I have to thin on each use, which is slightly annoying. Then you get some julep colors that go on like a dream. (Charlotte comes to mind, only because I just used that color and Omg made me so happy to only need one coat)


----------



## unicorn (Jan 9, 2014)

I posted on their Facebook about my dud bottle of Betty to see if they'll exchange it. Here's hoping.. its so pretty but I reeeally can't use it like this.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 9, 2014)

[@]shutterbug[/@]. On a side note, I wonder if they will ever change the shape of their bottles?? They are really cute but have many issues, one of which is stability which is a key when using nail polish!! Oh, but I suppose then I would have to buy all new ones so they all matched  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the square hue bottles look really cute and user-friendly.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@shutterbug. On a side note, I wonder if they will ever change the shape of their bottles?? They are really cute but have many issues, one of which is stability which is a key when using nail polish!!

Oh, but I suppose then I would have to buy all new ones so they all matched




I think the square hue bottles look really cute and user-friendly.
The Square Hue bottles are not storage friendly.  They are the bulkiest bottles I own!


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 9, 2014)

> The Square Hue bottles are not storage friendly. Â They are the bulkiest bottles I own!


 Oh but they look so square and easy to store! I have never used the polish, just from looking at pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which bottles are your favorite?


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh but they look so square and easy to store! I have never used the polish, just from looking at pics





Which bottles are your favorite?

It might depend on how you're storing them. They're a dream in a Helmer, but I can see where they would be too bulky for a wall rack.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 9, 2014)

Agreed on the Square Hue - they take up about as much space in my little storage boxes as my OPI bottles do (photo here before I got my first S.H. box), but with the OPI bottles being rounded, I can fit more items (buffers, files, etc.) in around them.  Julep is my favorite to store just because I can pack 25 bottles into the same box that would only store 9 OPI / Square Hue.

I think the reason Julep has the design they do is to creatively hide the amount of polish, even with the stability issues.  They stand as tall as an OPI bottle, but only have 8 mL - OPI has 15 mL.  And they're taller than Butter bottles - those have 11 mL, however.  With the "polish" portion of the Julep bottles being so elongated though, it takes a longer brush-applicator to hit the bottom of the bottle - which tends to make a goopy mess out of a few of 'em once all that starts dripping down toward the brush.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 9, 2014)

[@]shutterbug[/@] I was thinking the same thing about disguising the small amount of polish, like a tall narrow glass haha. I'm jealous of all your goodies!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just did a mani with betty and its kinda.. thick and goopy. it was tough to use. did i get a bad batch, or is it just like this?

Mine is kind of goopy as well. I find that to be the case with most of Julep's microglitters. Monica &amp; Kyla are the worst offenders.


----------



## swimsalot (Jan 9, 2014)

> Mine is kind of goopy as well. I find that to be the case with most of Julep's microglitters. Monica &amp; KylaÂ are the worst offenders.


 Monica is my fav Julep but I Have to use Seche restore on it before each coat.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was so in awe of Betty when I saw the pictures here that it pushed me to become a Maven after 8+ months of buying Julep products (I've been wanting to do it anyways), buy it at full price when I've never done that before, AND make my own account here so I could talk instead of lurk! I'm a sucker for anything birthstone-themed, especially when January/garnet comes up. I'm already anxious for it to arrive so I can put it on.
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ha! Thanks





Of course this means I now have to take every box this year. Which I was mostly planning to do. Last year I skipped most of the boxes but got more mystery boxes and sale hauls, which is fun but I'm at that point in my Julep collecting where I have nearly 130 polishes and most of the products so mystery boxes and sales are mostly dupes. I'd have to not purchase much of anything for several months and I can't give up on Julep for that long :-D
I totally understand what you mean....lol....observe: I took this photo the other day while doing inventory...





Yup...I think I'm good with Julep polishes for a while!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ha! Thanks





Of course this means I now have to take every box this year. Which I was mostly planning to do. Last year I skipped most of the boxes but got more mystery boxes and sale hauls, which is fun but I'm at that point in my Julep collecting where I have nearly 130 polishes and most of the products so mystery boxes and sales are mostly dupes. I'd have to not purchase much of anything for several months and I can't give up on Julep for that long :-D
I totally understand what you mean....lol....observe: I took this photo the other day while doing inventory...





Yup...I think I'm good with Julep polishes for a while! 
Nice! I re-organized mine last night and had to take a pic of them in their color groups









Sadly it just made me want more. Lol! Nice collection!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 11, 2014)

Julep is one of my most consistently good subs and Jan was no different. I loved the colors so much I bought everything! And I just had custom fitted artificial nails made so I'm ready to start polishing and re-polishing them (they literally last forever and hold up to acetone remover, guaranteed). I figure I was spending about 39-40/mo on drug store fakes so for 80 I could get made to fit sets that last forever. I'll be using my NYE set first thing once they arrive!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep is one of my most consistently good subs and Jan was no different. I loved the colors so much I bought everything! And I just had custom fitted artificial nails made so I'm ready to start polishing and re-polishing them (they literally last forever and hold up to acetone remover, guaranteed). I figure I was spending about 39-40/mo on drug store fakes so for 80 I could get made to fit sets that last forever. I'll be using my NYE set first thing once they arrive!
These sound interesting, what are they? Where do you get them?


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 11, 2014)

Just used Betty, and oh my god it is so gorgeous. LOVE this polish!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 11, 2014)

Custom Nail Solutions (.com). They oddly don't ship to NV or UT so I had to have the impression making set sent to my mom in PA. You take plaster impressions and once dry, mail them back in a prepaid UPS envelope. From then it takes about 3-4 weeks to get the finished product. Of course mine will again go to PA then mom will forward to me in Vegas. Can you tell I really wanted them? Lol


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep january collection,....better in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and mona doesn't look as dark as this swatch, can't wait to wear it!

l to r:  Noelle, Abigail, Farrah, Mae, Hope, Annemarie, Mona, Hannah, Margot








I really like Margot.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep silk finish farrah and julep missy tips

you can see here the shimmer in farrah, i love it!








Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are the pics of Betty.  It's hard to see, but the glitter is two different colors.  A purple and a garnet red.

























Love this color.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a rush mani because I was so excited to put Betty on!  I hope you can see the different color glitters that make up the overall effect.  It really is very beautiful.








Wow looks great on you.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mona &amp; margot ps i hate stamping, i am bad at it i now realize that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Cute!


----------



## redjill (Jan 11, 2014)

I wonder if this month's mystery box is going to be any good. Lately they seem to be kind of thrown together. I miss the kind of theme boxes they had this last summer.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome!

Thank you!


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jan 11, 2014)

I put on Betty yesterday and it really is gorgeous! I'm glad my month's polish (which arrived quite conveniently on my birthday earlier this week) is so lovely.

The mystery boxes really do need to step it up a little. I've taken the last two and while I really liked the Diamond mystery box and some of my favorite products/polishes came out of it, the Naughty and Nice one was pretty sad. The only good products in it were the two exclusive polishes. On the other hand, I'll want to take the box for this month if it's an improvement, but my credit card and conscience will scream at me if I do!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 13, 2014)

Is anyone else growing extremely impatient, waiting for their backordered cuticle pusher to arrive?  February selection starts in a week and I still haven't received my full January order.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally played with Abigail.

Likes:

I'm surprised how much I'm into the "silk" finish. I do like matte polishes, but I thought it would be weird and I'd want to put on a top coat, but it _glows_. The finish isn't so much silk as it's opalescent the way the light bounces off of it. I'm excited to try the others now.

Dislikes:

Has all the disadvantages of matte polishes (shows streaks, doesn't hide flaws, doesn't self-level over the flaws) and none of the advantages (dries super slowly. I'm using the oxygen treatment as a base to get rid of it so... yeah). Apparently using the quick dry drops will also change the texture, so there's no way to make it dry faster without changing the way it looks. I'll try it with a quicker drying base coat like Poshe.... maybe that'll help

Overall, I'm happy with the polish upgrade. I can't believe it's only a week until the next month's box!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else growing extremely impatient, waiting for their backordered cuticle pusher to arrive?  February selection starts in a week and I still haven't received my full January order.
I finally received my swatch me stickers add-on today.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 13, 2014)

> Is anyone else growing extremely impatient, waiting for their backordered cuticle pusher to arrive? Â February selection starts in a week and I still haven't received my full January order.


 Every time I'm reminded about the selection window I always feel like julep makes time fly.


----------



## autopilot (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally received my swatch me stickers add-on today.  
That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I'm waiting for.
They were by themselves in an envelope.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else growing extremely impatient, waiting for their backordered cuticle pusher to arrive?  February selection starts in a week and I still haven't received my full January order.
I finally received my swatch me stickers add-on today.  

I hope that means they've sent out the backordered cuticle pushers as well.  I'd really like to try it before the spring semester starts.


----------



## redjill (Jan 15, 2014)

So it looks like the Mystery boxes won't be out for "a couple of weeks" (according to their Facebook page). Well blah.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 15, 2014)

> So it looks like the Mystery boxes won't be out for "a couple of weeks" (according to their Facebook page). Well blah.


 I saw that too. Which puts them coming out not long after the February box billing. I like it when they so the mystery boxes around the 10th-12th since it spreads out my Julep purchases :-D


----------



## Hipster (Jan 16, 2014)

Question! With the Ta Da drops, do you use them on a top coat or do you put the drops on the polish? I've tried the drops twice now without a topcoat and the polish doesn't seem to dry any faster. What combination do you do? I have SV and Julep Freedom top coat. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 16, 2014)

> Question! With the Ta Da drops, do you use them on a top coat or do you put the drops on the polish? I've tried the drops twice now without a topcoat and the polish doesn't seem to dry any faster. What combination do you do? I have SV and Julep Freedom top coat. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've tried it both ways and the drops didn't really do anything either way for me. To be honest, if the polish is good quality (like Julep) I don't bother with a top coat. I'm sure I'm committing a mortal manicure sin, but I just don't have time for a third coat!


----------



## redjill (Jan 17, 2014)

> Question! With the Ta Da drops, do you use them on a top coat or do you put the drops on the polish? I've tried the drops twice now without a topcoat and the polish doesn't seem to dry any faster. What combination do you do? I have SV and Julep Freedom top coat. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I generally use them once I put on a topcoat. They don't seem to work on me either; I used it over an Avon topcoat and I still had blanket marks the next morning. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Drying drops never work on me. I have some Sally Hansen ones that don't do anything either.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn't get the drops, but a coworker did, and her nails ended up so bumpy that I thought she was wearing a textured polish! And she said it took two hours to dry. And she's still wearing it three days later because she "doesn't have time" to redo them. I just don't understand not having the time to redo a hideous mani you hate. I *make* the time to fix that shit. I even have a stash of chrome and metallic polishes that I know dry super quickly for desperate situations when I only have fifteen minutes to do everything including removing the old polish.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 17, 2014)

> I didn't get the drops, but a coworker did, and her nails ended up so bumpy that I thought she was wearing a textured polish! And she said it took two hours to dry. And she's still wearing it three days later because she "doesn't have time" to redo them. I just don't understand not having the time to redo a hideous mani you hate. I *make* the time to fix that shit. I even have a stash of chrome and metallic polishes that I know dry super quickly for desperate situations when I only have fifteen minutes to do everything including removing the old polish.


 I totally agree with this! I can tolerate a little tip wear, but once there is any noticeable chip or anything, off the polish comes. I would rather just take it off and at least put on my base coat if I feel I don't have time for a whole mani.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2014)

> I totally agree with this! I can tolerate a little tip wear, but once there is any noticeable chip or anything, off the polish comes. I would rather just take it off and at least put on my base coat if I feel I don't have time for a whole mani.


 Yep this! I would rather have naked nails than have chipped polish.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 17, 2014)

I can understand the no-time thing. I usually do my nails every 2-4 days, it really just depends on my schedule. The BIGGEST reason I keep on chipped polish is because my nails naked are just hideous. I oil them up every day, use lotion, the works, but my job just does not want my nails/hands to look good. Plus, despite using a base coat, my nails are super stained. The vanish drops from this month help a little bit, but not entirely. My nails could probably use some naked love but ugh. =o(


----------



## redjill (Jan 17, 2014)

> I didn't get the drops, but a coworker did, and her nails ended up so bumpy that I thought she was wearing a textured polish! And she said it took two hours to dry. And she's still wearing it three days later because she "doesn't have time" to redo them. I just don't understand not having the time to redo a hideous mani you hate. I *make* the time to fix that shit. I even have a stash of chrome and metallic polishes that I know dry super quickly for desperate situations when I only have fifteen minutes to do everything including removing the old polish.


 I don't judge people with chipped polish because sometimes you can't make time to even take off old polish. In my line of work (retail) if you're working full time during a busy time of year you hardly have any time for yourself, and when you get home you just want to sleep. And I don't even have kids. My coworkers do, and their polish is chipped half the time. So I don't judge unless someone has polish so worn down that it's just dots on each nail. That's just laziness. : p


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2014)

> I don't judge people with chipped polish because sometimes you can't make time to even take off old polish. In my line of work (retail) if you're working full time during a busy time of year you hardly have any time for yourself, and when you get home you just want to sleep. And I don't even have kids. My coworkers do, and their polish is chipped half the time. So I don't judge unless someone has polish so worn down that it's just dots on each nail. That's just laziness. : p


 Here's the thing: She hates the bubbles on her nails. She complains about them all day. If you're that annoyed with something, *change it*! I have nail polish remover wipes right here. We have ten minutes left in our lunch hour. Take that crap off now if it's bothering you that much! "Oh, no, that's too much of a hassle." I have no patience or sympathy for people like that.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't judge people with chipped polish because sometimes you can't make time to even take off old polish. In my line of work (retail) if you're working full time during a busy time of year you hardly have any time for yourself, *and when you get home you just want to sleep*. And I don't even have kids. My coworkers do, and their polish is chipped half the time. So I don't judge unless someone has polish so worn down that it's just dots on each nail. That's just laziness. : p

This. So much this. Haha.


----------



## redjill (Jan 17, 2014)

> Here's the thing: She hates the bubbles on her nails. She complains about them all day. If you're that annoyed with something, *change it*! I have nail polish remover wipes right here. We have ten minutes left in our lunch hour. Take that crap off now if it's bothering you that much! "Oh, no, that's too much of a hassle." I have no patience or sympathy for people like that.


 You sound like my boyfriend, and she sounds like me. Lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't get the drops, but a coworker did, and her nails ended up so bumpy that I thought she was wearing a textured polish! And she said it took two hours to dry. And she's still wearing it three days later because she "doesn't have time" to redo them. I just don't understand not having the time to redo a hideous mani you hate. I *make* the time to fix that shit. I even have a stash of chrome and metallic polishes that I know dry super quickly for desperate situations when I only have fifteen minutes to do everything including removing the old polish.
Haha, you would hate me this week.  My nails have looked so god awful since Monday when I peeled off my elmers glue/glitter mani.  There's still small bits of polish on a few nails, it's just horrible.  After working til 11pm and then having to get back up at 5am everyday I don't care to take the time.  I could make time (in exchange for sleep), but screw it.  Yesterday I broke 2 nails in the middle of a hearing and couldn't even file them til like 10pm!  If anyone saw me doing my nails at work, even for 5 minutes, they would think that meant I wasn't busy and they would give me more work.  Sometimes it is that hard to find the time.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2014)

> Haha, you would hate me this week.Â  My nails have looked so god awful since Monday when I peeled off my elmers glue/glitter mani.Â  There's still small bits of polish on a few nails, it's just horrible.Â  After working til 11pm and then having to get back up at 5am everyday I don't care to take the time.Â  I could make time (in exchange for sleep), but screw it.Â  Yesterday I broke 2 nails in the middle of a hearing and couldn't even file them til like 10pm!Â  If anyone saw me doing my nails at work, even for 5 minutes, they would think that meant I wasn't busy and they would give me more work.Â  Sometimes it is that hard to find the time.


 She has the time to sit there and complain about her nails at lunch (we have lunch together just about every day) for half an hour when it would take for her five minutes to remove the offending polish. The time is there. She just won't use it.


----------



## redjill (Jan 17, 2014)

> She has the time to sit there and complain about her nails at lunch (we have lunch together just about every day) for half an hour when it would take for her five minutes to remove the offending polish. The time is there. She just won't use it.


 Well, of course. It's a coworker's job to be annoying and contrarian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I let my coworkers' issues get to me I'd have a heart attack by now (and I'm 31).


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 17, 2014)

Polish is one of those things that I like to look as close to perfect as possible. Like someone else said, I would rather have naked nails than chipped nails. I work long hours all year round, but even after a 12-13 hour work day if I have a chipped nail I'll take 2 minutes to remove all of the polish, even if I don't have time to redo it. Why? Because just one chip will be on my mind all day distracting me from my work! Yes, I am OCD about this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only hold myself to this standard, it doesn't bother me if someone else's nails are chipped.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

My nails are a little rough from my daily use of faux nails so I'm trying to grow them out. I bought a kit to make impressions of my nail beds and then have custom nails made for me from them. Your nails need to be as healthy/smooth as possible and cut short. So I removed the faux nails and trimmed them all the way down. And went polish free. It felt like I forgot to put on my pants without having my nails done so I only lasted 5 days. I'll give it another go next week. This must be like quitting smoking for some (not to make light of that). I just bought 8 polishes on sale at Julep and got the free gift (face masks, etc), all for only $36. I'm feeling pretty pleased right about now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep this! I would rather have naked nails than have chipped polish.
Agreed! @jesemiaud In fact, these last few days I did my nails twice and both time I ended up doing something that resulted in an unrepairable chip in the polish, so I just took it off! It drives me bananacakes! LOL


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 18, 2014)

Booooooooo.


----------



## alisong (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Booooooooo.





 Wow, that is crazy!

I have a feeling this is why they are trying to start limiting how many times people skip, starting with newer Mavens. They have so many people that skip every month, until something comes along that everyone wants, then they are forced to oversell. With a bigger ticket item like this, I'm sure they did not order too many out of a concern that they would be stuck with a bunch left over if nobody wanted it for the price it was offered. Then they'd have to stick it in a mystery box, and everyone would complain about that too. 

It really sucks that they didn't give more notice to new mavens, but from an inventory perspective, it does make a lot of sense.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 30, 2014)

My Feb Maven box shipped yesterday and should arrive on Sat - yeah!! I got my mid month sale order yesterday (8 polishes for only 19) and just loved them all, except the sheer pastel yellow. After 4 coats it was still not opaque or even close to it. But it was only $2.50 so no biggie. I loved the sea salt finish in turquoise and really, really love the satin finishes. I can't get enough and will buy them in every color they offer. I got the dark navy this time and it's awesome!


----------

